# Umstieg von PC auf Mac - Hilfe!



## X-TREME (28. Juni 2009)

Guten Tag allerseits.

Ich trage mich seit mehreren Wochen mit dem Gedanken eines Umstiegs von PC/VISTA auf MAC/OSX.

Die Frage "Warum" ist bereits beantwortet. Meine Interessen haben sich weg vom Spielen und hin zum "Arbeiten" mit dem Rechner (Bild- & Videobearbeitung, Musikproduktion, usw.) verlagert.
Lediglich WOW spiele ich noch regelmäßig und auch gerne. Aber das läuft ja angeblich auch auf Macs.

Was noch nicht geklärt ist, ist die Frage "Welche Ausstattung" benötige ich?
Auf amazon.de habe ich mich bereits umgesehen, aber da gibt es ja mehere unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen. IMac (Desktop), Macbook, Macbook Pro, usw.. Wo liegen denn da die Unterschiede?

Was mir auffiel, ist, dass die Apple-Systeme im Vergleich wesentlich teurer sind, aber deutlich weniger Arbeitsspeicher oder Festplattenspeicher haben...
Warum ist das so?
Braucht ein Macbook weniger Ram um die gleiche Leistung wie ein "MS"-Notebook zu liefern? Oder ist das Zeug von Apple einfach aufgrund des Namens teurer?

Also:
Ich möchte mit dem Neuen (egal ob Desktop oder Notebook) folgendes tun können:
- Musik einspielen (E-Git/Gesang) und schneiden
- Bildbearbeitung
- Videobearbeitung & Schnitt
- die üblichen Office-Anwendungen (wird es ja bei Apple etwas vergleichbares geben?)
- WOW flüssig in hoher Auflösung mit allen Details spielen

...und dafür nach Möglichkeit nicht mehr als (max.) 1500 EUR ausgeben.
... eigentlich nur 700, aber für meinen aktuellen Rechner sowie mein Notebook dürften zusammen ca. 800 EUR rausspringen beim Verkauf.

Was könnt ihr mir also empfehlen?

Wie sieht es mit Treiberinstallationen und diversen Zusatzprogrammen (DX, etc.) aus? Geht das ähnlich reibungslos wie unter MS-Systemen?


Ich habe aktuell noch bis November 2010 einen Internetvertrag mit Kabel Deutschland. Das ganze läuft über das Stromnetz, da ich auf keinen Fall ein Wireless Lan möchte. Direkt neben an wohnt nämlich ein absoluter PC-Freak, der sich gerne mal bei Laien, wie ich es bin, "reinhackt" und auf deren Kosten surft.
Ich will also auf jeden Fall weiterhin den Kabelsalat mit "Internet durch die Steckdose" haben. Das ganze läuft bei mir über die Stecker von Devolo.
Wird es da mit Macs bzw. deren Betriebssystem Probleme geben?

So. Wer bis jetzt noch nicht aufgehört hat, zu lesen, und nun auch noch die Muse hat, mir auf meine Fragen zu antworten, dem wäre ich wirklich sehr dankbar.

Grüße,

X-TREME


----------



## Pommes (28. Juni 2009)

MAC-OS-Systeme sind aufgrund der verbauten Komponenten, der Software, den Anschlüssen und der Software deutlich teuerer als Windows-Computer. MAC-OS ist hauptsächlich für die von dir genannte Nutzung zu gebrauchen. Das Bestriebssystem hat einen komplett anderen Kernel als Windows und verwaltet die Hardware komplett anderes, von daher kann man die Systeme hardwaretechnisch auf keinen Fall 1 zu 1 vergleichen. Als Grundfrage:
Möchtest du denn einen Standrechner(iMac,Macpro,Macmini) oder ein Macbook?


----------



## X-TREME (28. Juni 2009)

Danke, für deine schnelle Antwort...

Ob Desktop-System oder Macbook ist mir relativ egal. Viel herumschgeschleppt wird es nicht. Daher kann es auch ein Standrechner sein.
Wichtig ist mir, wie gesagt nur, dass ich die oben genannten Dinge damit machen kann...

Ich denke, ich würde die Entscheidung dann vom Preis abhänig machen. Wenn bei gleicher Leistung der Standrechner günstiger ist, dann nehme ich den. Ist das Macbook bei gleicher Leistung günstiger, dann wird es die tragbare Variante.


----------



## Pommes (28. Juni 2009)

Möchstes du einen Bildschim deiner Wahl weiterhin nutzen oder sofort einen iMac wo der der PC im Bildschrim verbaut ist?


----------



## X-TREME (28. Juni 2009)

light-clocker schrieb:


> Möchstes du einen Bildschim deiner Wahl weiterhin nutzen oder sofort einen iMac wo der der PC im Bildschrim verbaut ist?



Wenn, dann gleich einen iMac, in dem der Bildschirm bereits integriert ist.


----------



## zkSpawn (28. Juni 2009)

Also vielen fällt der Umstieg zu Mac meistens schwer.

Nun Zu Imac Preisen siehe Anhang (Apple)

Für Musik , Bild und Videobearbeitung sind Macs bestens geeignet.
Und es gibt eine Riesen Auswahl an Programmen Für den Mac die keine wünsche offen lassen. Doch diese musst du dann selbst bei Apple suchen im Downloadarchive.

Das Lan von Denvolo soll unter Mac OSX ohne problem funktionieren und es gibt auch meines wissens nach die Software von Denvolo zur Verschlüsselung für MAC.

Treiber installation unter MAC geht auch recht fix. Das es meist Installer wie bei Windows gibt oder man die Treiber mit Hilfsprogrammen installieren kann (Kexthelper).

Ich nutze z.B. bei mir Open Office wenn du eine Office Lösung für Mac suchst. (Anhang) Diese ist eigendlich genau dasselbe wie unter Windows.

Bei Wow kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. Doch ich spiele unteranderem wenn ich unterwegs bin immer ein bischen Warcraft 3. Und konnte dieses nach Registrierung meiner Cd keys auf meinem ActivisionBlizzard account direkt für Mac Downloaden. Und ich denke das es diese möglichkeit eventuell auch für WoW gibt. 

Helfe gern bei weiteren Fragen.

PS: MAC


----------



## Bauer87 (29. Juni 2009)

zkSpawn schrieb:


> Treiber installation unter MAC geht auch recht fix. Das es meist Installer wie bei Windows gibt oder man die Treiber mit Hilfsprogrammen installieren kann (Kexthelper).


Wenn du nen Mac kaufst, sind da auf jeden Fall alle relevanten Treiber schon installiert. Ich gehe davon aus, dass – wie bei Linux – sogar schon Treiber für fast alle sonst erhältlichen Komponenten (Peripherie, …) dabei sind. Das Treibermodell, nach dem man etwas nachinstallieren soll, kenne ich nur von Microsoft. (Und ich habe schon fast alles an Betriebssystemen ausprobiert.)


zkSpawn schrieb:


> Bei Wow kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.


WoW sollte es für Mac geben. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist sogar die Windows-CD-Sammlung auch für Mac gedacht. Aber auf jeden Fall gibt es das zum Download, findest du schnell, wenn du deine Lieblingssuchmaschine befragst.


----------



## X-TREME (29. Juni 2009)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten...

Open Office 3.1 habe ich sowieso schon auf meinem aktuellen MS-Rechner .
Und bei WOW habt ihr Recht, da läuft die Windows-Version auch unter Mac.


----------



## derLordselbst (29. Juni 2009)

Da ich parallel ein Macbook Air und zwei Windows-Rechner nutze, hier ein paar Hinweise:

*Hardwarepreise:*
Obwohl Apple mittlerweile nur noch Standard-Hardware in ihre tollen Gehäuse einbaut und die Einstiegspreise erträglich geworden sind, lassen sie sich Erweiterungen fürstlich bezahlen. Ein Leistungsunterschied besteht kaum durch das Betriebssystem. RAM kann man auch so kaufen, bei Grafikkarten benötigt man ein spezielles BIOS.

*Software:*
Das Angebot an kostenloser Software ist dünner als im PC-Bereich. Was mich allerdings mehr stört:
Wer auf Kompatibilität für die Windows-Welt angewiesen ist, stößt immer wieder auf kleine oder größere Hürden. Muss man z. B. Microsoft Office Software nutzen (aus Kompatibilitätsgründen), stellt man schnell fest, dass Office 2008 für Mac das Schlechteste von Office 2003 und 2007 für PC vereint. Es tauchen ständig seltsame Fehler auf. 
Bei Spielen ist die Auswahl natürlich arg begrenzt. 
Allerdings ist es kein Problem, Windows parallel zu installieren, wenn man nicht gerade das alte Macbook Air mit kleiner SSD hat, wo mit Windows der Komfort flöten geht (Tastaturbeleuchtung, Touchpadfunktion)

*Bedienung:*
Man bekommt einen komplett installierten Rechner, an dem kaum was zu konfigurieren ist, der einfach funktioniert. Die Bedienung ist eingängig, in vielen Details sehr logisch und gerade im Notebookbereich der Maßstab. Allerdings hat man ohne Einsatz der Kommandozeile auch weit weniger Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten als bei XP.

*Welchen Mac?*
Absoluter Schrott ist bei Apple nicht im Regal. Mein persönlicher Favorit, das Macbook Air, ist als Desktop-Ersatz ungeeignet. Welchen Du nimmst, kannst Du anhand von gewünschter Displaygröße und Leistungsklasse entscheiden (vielleicht auch nach dem Preis?^^).


----------



## feivel (29. Juni 2009)

ich bezweifle dass bild und videobearbeitung mit einem mac noch irgendwelche vorteile hat..

viel zu teuer das zeug...


----------



## Lexx (29. Juni 2009)

Was mich an meinen Office-Macs so sehr stört:
Es kennt sich einfach NIEMAND aus, wenns mal Probleme gibt, die du als "User" nicht selbst beheben kannst.
Oder beschriebene und verbriefte Funktionen einfach nicht so laufen wie sie in einem Produktionsalltag sollten.
(Für Fehlersuche und Bastlereien ist kein Platz und dafür werde ich auch nicht bezahlt.)

Und Sorry an die betroffenen für mein sarkastisches Urteil: 
aber in einem Mac-Shop nach etwas technischen (Hintergründen) zu fragen, 
da kannst gleich einen Glatzerten um einen Kamm fragen, oder einen Blinden um den Weg.
Die können nur Schachteln über die Theke schieben..

Weiters:
Eine Serienbrief-Funktion wie beim alten Appleworks sucht man auch vergebens.
Die Lösung mit dem "Adressbuch" kann man nur als Witz bezeichnen.

MS Word kann zwar (angeblich) von einer FileMaker 5 !!! (Momentan ist Version 9 aktuell)
Datenbank Adressen importieren, wobei sich der Trick aber bei maximal 3!!! Abfrage-Kriterien 
aufhört und es bei jedem 2. Versuch per "Wurde unerwartet beendet" bleibt.

Einer hat es mal wirklich engagiert versucht das per AppleScript zu lösen, Ergebnis: fehlanzeige. Zitat des Programmieres: geht nicht. Wir könnten noch eine Lösung mit MySQL versuchen, 
wobei er mir auch nicht plausibel erläutern konnte, wie er sich das vorstellt.

Deshalb habe ich das aufgrund der Erfahrungen von Oracle und SAP meines vorherigen Arbeitgebers entschieden abgelehnt.

Die in vielen schmucken Foldern angepriese Kompatibilität mit der Windows-Welt kann man nur als halbherzig ansehen. 3 von 4 Dokumenten die an die Druckerei rausgehen muß ich "nachbehandeln", mit dem Risiko, daß dann im fertigen Produkt Differenzen oder gar fehler enthalten sind.

OSX - welches ja nur ein angepasstes BSD ist - ist schön und gut, ich verwende es auch gerne.
Nur den Nimbus des "Besseren", den hat es längst verloren und aufgegeben.

Also nur nicht zu viel erwarten. Es ist und bleibt ein "mächtiges" Konvolut, und ist damit nicht mehr oder weniger Fehleranfällig wie.. sagen wir mal MS Windows.. 

PS: da sich die Hardware moderner Macs immer mehr an Intel-Plattformen orientiert: 
(Steven sei dank, daß keine AMDs verbaut werden *fg*) Die RAMs musst du nicht bei Apple kaufen, reichen gewöhnliche DDR2 (oder je nach Modell passende). Und Festplatten sind ganz normale SATA-Drives von - hier - Western Digital.
Eine testweise Samsung hat funktioniert.

Noch ein Tipp: wenn man von einer externen Platte booten will, MUSS sie per Firewire angeschlossen sein, USB-Kastln sind dafür nicht geeignet.


----------



## zkSpawn (29. Juni 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp: wenn man von einer externen Platte booten will, MUSS sie per Firewire angeschlossen sein, USB-Kastln sind dafür nicht geeignet.



Naja das kann ich nicht bestätigen - Firewire funktioniert meistens immer aber per Usb geht es auch. Unter anderem bei meiner Mybook Externen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juni 2009)

X-TREME schrieb:


> Die Frage "Warum" ist bereits beantwortet. Meine Interessen haben sich weg vom Spielen und hin zum "Arbeiten" mit dem Rechner (Bild- & Videobearbeitung, Musikproduktion, usw.) verlagert.
> Lediglich WOW spiele ich noch regelmäßig und auch gerne. Aber das läuft ja angeblich auch auf Macs.


Dennoch solltest du über deine Entscheidung noch mal nachdenken.
Ich selbst hab einige Zeit einen MAC genutzt und hab ihn mit gemischten Gefühlen wieder abgestellt.

Einige Dinge fand ich gut, vieles nicht, so dass ich wieder bei Windows, aktuell Version 6.1, angelangt bin.
Das erfüllt eher meine Ansprüche als OSX, das nicht so toll ist, wie man erwartet.


X-TREME schrieb:


> Was noch nicht geklärt ist, ist die Frage "Welche Ausstattung" benötige ich?
> Auf amazon.de habe ich mich bereits umgesehen, aber da gibt es ja mehere unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen. IMac (Desktop), Macbook, Macbook Pro, usw.. Wo liegen denn da die Unterschiede?


iMac ist ein Allin 1 Rechner, Rechner mit Bildschirm oder Bildschirm mit Rechner.
Macbook (Pro) sind Notebooks und der Mac Pro ist eine Mehr Sockel Workstation.

Entsprechend sind die Unterschiede, Erweitern/aufrüsten kannst aber bei allen vergessen, fängt schon bei der Grafikkarte an...


X-TREME schrieb:


> Was mir auffiel, ist, dass die Apple-Systeme im Vergleich wesentlich teurer sind, aber deutlich weniger Arbeitsspeicher oder Festplattenspeicher haben...
> Warum ist das so?


Weil ein Apfel aufm Gehäuse klebt, das ist eigentlich der einzige Grund...
Wirklich viel toller sind sie auch nicht, das einzige was sie 'besonders' macht, ist der Zustand, das man OSX nutzen kann...



X-TREME schrieb:


> Braucht ein Macbook weniger Ram um die gleiche Leistung wie ein "MS"-Notebook zu liefern? Oder ist das Zeug von Apple einfach aufgrund des Namens teurer?


Nein, eigentlich eher mehr.
Vista wird ja immer als Speicher/Resourcen Fresser bezeichnet, aber OSX ist hier noch deutlich schlimmer, sagt nur niemand...

Entsprechend brauchst hier auch viel Speicher, 2GiB solltest schon haben, besser 4.


X-TREME schrieb:


> Also:
> Ich möchte mit dem Neuen (egal ob Desktop oder Notebook) folgendes tun können:
> - Musik einspielen (E-Git/Gesang) und schneiden
> - Bildbearbeitung
> ...


...und du hast geschaut, das die benötigte Software für OSX vorhanden ist?
Und du hast geschaut, was die benötigte Software kostet??

In der Windows Welt gibts für Bildbearbeitung, Videobearbeitung & Schnitt sowie Office preisgünstige Open Source bzw Freeware Lösungen, für den MAc suchst du sowas vergebens...
Für Bildbearbeitung musst (fast) schon Photoshop kaufen, was anderes gibts kaum...



X-TREME schrieb:


> Was könnt ihr mir also empfehlen?


Stay with Windows...



X-TREME schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Treiberinstallationen und diversen Zusatzprogrammen (DX, etc.) aus? Geht das ähnlich reibungslos wie unter MS-Systemen?


Nö, da gehts oder nicht, was nicht erkannt wird, geht nicht.
Außerdem brauchst du bei der Hardware spezielle MAC Komponenten, eben wegen der Treiber...

Entsprechend musst erst schauen, ob es überhaupt OSX Treiber für das benötigte Equipment gibt...


----------



## feivel (29. Juni 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dennoch solltest du über deine Entscheidung noch mal nachdenken.
> Ich selbst hab einige Zeit einen MAC genutzt und hab ihn mit gemischten Gefühlen wieder abgestellt.
> 
> Einige Dinge fand ich gut, vieles nicht, so dass ich wieder bei Windows, aktuell Version 6.1, angelangt bin.
> ...



da ich diesen beitrag sehr gut zusammengefasst und auf den punkt gebracht finde, schliesse ich mich der meinung kommentarlos an.


----------



## zkSpawn (29. Juni 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, eigentlich eher mehr.
> Vista wird ja immer als Speicher/Resourcen Fresser bezeichnet, aber OSX ist hier noch deutlich schlimmer, sagt nur niemand...
> 
> Entsprechend brauchst hier auch viel Speicher, 2GiB solltest schon haben, besser 4.



Da Ich Vista nutze auf meinem Desktop PC und sehe was Vista an Speicher verschlingt ,und im gegensatz mein Macbook sehe hätte ich gerne Beispiele da ich diese Aussage als extrem übertrieben empfinde



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...und du hast geschaut, das die benötigte Software für OSX vorhanden ist?
> Und du hast geschaut, was die benötigte Software kostet??
> 
> In der Windows Welt gibts für Bildbearbeitung, Videobearbeitung & Schnitt sowie Office preisgünstige Open Source bzw Freeware Lösungen, für den MAc suchst du sowas vergebens...
> Für Bildbearbeitung musst (fast) schon Photoshop kaufen, was anderes gibts kaum...



Also für Mac gibt es genügend Free und Opensource Lösungen die alle Bereiche abdecken , das hört sich ja fast so an als ob nur Windows sowas zu bieten hätte und Mac User abkassiert werden.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nö, da gehts oder nicht, was nicht erkannt wird, geht nicht.
> Außerdem brauchst du bei der Hardware spezielle MAC Komponenten, eben wegen der Treiber...
> 
> Entsprechend musst erst schauen, ob es überhaupt OSX Treiber für das benötigte Equipment gibt...



Was nicht erkannt wird geht nicht ........  Naja bei der vielzahl an modifizierten Treibern aus der Mac Community die diverse Hardware problemlos zum laufen bringen finde ich das doch sehr hart ausgedrückt , Desweiteren schläft Apple ja auch nicht aber nunja vllt. bin ich auch einfach ein Ahnungsloser der von Apple abkassiert wird und Nur den Apfel gekauft hab weil er so schön ist.

Edit:


feivel schrieb:


> da ich diesen beitrag sehr gut zusammengefasst und auf den punkt gebracht finde, schliesse ich mich der meinung kommentarlos an.



Hattest du schonmal einen Mac und hast damit richtig gearbeitet? Wenn ja wäre es interessant zu wissen warum du dem Beitrag 
Kommentarlos zustimmst. Schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt? Nicht mit dem System klargekommen etc ? Dies hilft bestimmt X-Treme sich für oder gegen einen 
Mac zu entscheiden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juni 2009)

zkSpawn schrieb:


> Da Ich Vista nutze auf meinem Desktop PC und sehe was Vista an Speicher verschlingt ,und im gegensatz mein Macbook sehe hätte ich gerne Beispiele da ich diese Aussage als extrem übertrieben empfinde


Warum wusste ich, das dieses 'Vista verschlingt Speicher' Märchen kommen musste?
Das ist völliger Unsinn!
Vista nutzt den Speicher als Cache für die HDD - wie es bei Linux üblich ist.
Nur bei M$ störts die Leute und irgendwelche Märchen werden verbreitet...



zkSpawn schrieb:


> Also für Mac gibt es genügend Free und Opensource Lösungen die alle Bereiche abdecken , das hört sich ja fast so an als ob nur Windows sowas zu bieten hätte und Mac User abkassiert werden.


Ja, wie z.B. Torrent Clienten, die entweder nicht funktionieren, bei einigen Usern geblacklistet sind oder einen enormen Ressourcen Verbrauch haben.
Ein Programm zum Abspielen von Audiodateien mit Playlist hab ich irgendwie nicht gefunden, ebenso einige andere Dinge.

Toll fand ich AdiumX, danach hörts aber schon fast auf, bei den Programmen...



zkSpawn schrieb:


> Hattest du schonmal einen Mac und hast damit richtig gearbeitet? Wenn ja wäre es interessant zu wissen warum du dem Beitrag Kommentarlos zustimmst. Schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt? Nicht mit dem System klargekommen etc ? Dies hilft bestimmt X-Treme sich für oder gegen einen
> Mac zu entscheiden.


Warum machst du ihn jetzt an??
Was stimmt denn deiner Meinung nach nicht?

Es ist nunmal so, das nicht alles bei OSX toll ist, einiges ist völlig bescheuert, anderes nicht gut gelöst und wieder andere Dinge sind toll...
Was mir gefallen hat, war die Tastaturbelegung, Anführungsstriche unten, doppelklammer links und rechts, schön.
Aber die Nachteile überwiegen, z.B. gibts kaum Freeware und die Frechheit, die sich Apple seit 10.4 mit dem Quicktime Player erlaubt, erwähne ich besser nicht erst...

Kurz: als OSX Nutzer musst ziemlich viel Geld haben, denn für jeden Furz darfst löhnen, was es bei Windows wie selbstverständlich im Lieferumfang und/oder als Freeware gibt.


----------



## zkSpawn (29. Juni 2009)

Du gibst deine Meinung doch auch gut wieder ,somit finde ich das auch völlig Ok. Und finde es interresant zu hören wie du über Mac denkst und was du als positiv und negativ erachtest und an Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Doch bei seinem Beitrag seh ich leider keinen Sinn da es nix zu diesem Thema beiträg. Deshalb auch die Nachfrage ob er schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat oder jemals einen Mac hatte.

Aber wie es scheint sollte ich aufhören hier in diesem Thema weiterzuschreiben. Da Ich als Mac user eh nie gut da stehe Egal was man sagt. Da wenn ich einfach mal hinterfrage warum er dir Kommentarlos zustimmt. Ich schon Leute hier -->Anmache<--


----------



## Bauer87 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es daneben, wie hier ein System zerpflückt wird, weil ihr euch offenbar nicht damit auseinander gesetzt habt und es auch gar nicht wollt. Natürlich ist Apple-Hardware teurer, doch kann man im Gegensatz zu Billighardware davon ausgehen, dass die Hardware optimal harmoniert. Vor allem wird seitens Apple auch auf Kleinigkeiten geachtet: Laptops, bei denen man bei gestecktem Netzwerkkabel keine USB-Sticks mehr nutzen kann, wird man bei Apple vergeblich suchen. Zudem kostet hochwertige Hardware, die mit Windows ausgeliefert wird, auch so viel wie ein Mac.

Dis Software ist durchdacht und auf einfache Benutzung ausgelegt. Als Windows-Nutzer ist das zunächst ungewohnt, denn man hält umständliche Konzepte für selbstverständlich, unumgänglich und vielleicht sogar für einfach. Mir wollte gestern jemand erzählen, dass die „Laufwerksbuchstaben” und die gesamte Dateistruktur bei Windows intuitiv sei. Dann erkläre mir mal jemand, warum der Benutzer sich über interne Datenträger und Partitionen Gedanken machen sollte, oder warum die Festplatte in der grafischen Ansicht im Explorer ein Unterverzeichnis vom Desktop ist. Und warum drückt man zum Beenden auf „Start”?

Freeware für den Mac wird es vielleicht wirklich kaum geben, aber Open Source Software sollte zu Großteilen auch unter MacOS laufen. Unter der Haube sind sich MacOS und Linux ja nicht unähnlich, sodass der Aufwand für Portierungen auch nicht groß ist.

Alles in allem sollte man auf jeden Fall offen für neues sein, wenn man sich einen Mac zulegt. Günstig das Betriebssystem ausprobieren geht leider nicht, daher ist hier (im Gegensatz zu Linux) auch ein gewisses finanzielles Risiko, falls man seine alten Denkweisen nicht fallen lassen kann. In jedem Fall aber bekommst du hochwertige Hardware – die aber bei späterer Umentscheidung von Windows nicht unbedingt genau so gut unterstützt wird wie von MacOS.


----------



## X-TREME (30. Juni 2009)

Hm.... scheint schwierig zu sein, einen solchen Thread in ein Forum zu stellen, ohne, dass sich die oppositionären Leute, die "Köpfe einschlagen"...

Das habe ich mit meiner Frage auch absolut nicht bezweckt.

Aber dennoch hat mir dieser Thread schon mal ordentlich weitergeholfen.
Sicherlich ist mir auch klar, dass jedes der beiden Systeme seine Vor- und Nachteile hat, angesichts dessen, was ich aber so in Zukunft mit einem Rechner vorhabe, tendiere ich nach wie vor zu einem Wechsel...

Die einzige Frage, die mir leider bisher noch niemand beantworten konnte, war: Welches Gerät brauche ich, um im Ausgangsposting genannte Dinge flüssig tun zu können?

Welches Standrechner-System könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Welches Macbook könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle Schreiberlinge.


----------



## Lexx (30. Juni 2009)

X-TREME schrieb:


> Also:
> Ich möchte mit dem Neuen (egal ob Desktop oder Notebook) folgendes tun können:
> - Musik einspielen (E-Git/Gesang) und schneiden
> - Bildbearbeitung
> ...



700 scheint mir ein bissl wenig zu sein.

Einen netten Mac Pro.. würde ich mir ansehen.
(Besuch mal ein paar Shops und wähle denjenigen, 
in dem das Personal einen kompetenten Eindruck macht.
Und das ist ein "Vorteil" von Apple – man kann 
den Rechner in den Shops ausprobieren, 
durchaus mit selbst mitgebrachten Material.)

Mit guter CPU aber minimaler Ausstattung.
Maus und Tastatur kannst vom PC nehmen,
RAM kaufts du auch nicht bei Apple sondern billig beim "Diskonter"
(es gibt ja nix zum Einstellen oder Tunen).
Und Festplatte beschafft man sich eine stinknormale SATA.

Für Logic, Premiere, Photoshop brauchst schon etwas Spirit unter der Haube..
MS Office braucht fast nix..
Und WOW.. ? Gewöhnts euch den sch.eiss mal endlich ab.. 

Die Books sind für sowas eher weniger geeignet.
Aber ich mag generell keine Laptops..


----------



## MsDosFan (1. Juli 2009)

Ich bin Systemtechniker in einem EDV-Unternehmen und wir haben einen Kunden der 2 Windows XP Clients und, weil es die Tochter so haben will, ein MacBook einsetzt.

Die Netzwerkverkabelung ist mit Devolo DLAN realisiert. Und es stimmt. Auf der beiligenden CD ist angeblich ein MacOS Setup dabei. Aber ich habe es noch nie zum Laufen gebracht.

Ich musste immer den DLAN Adapter an einem Windows PC vorkonfigurieren und erst dann konnte ich ihn am MacBook einsetzen.

So viel dazu...


----------



## Kadauz (1. Juli 2009)

Ich arbeite auch mit beiden Systemen.
Ich kann euch zu größten Teil zusatimmen, was das Arbeiten mit dem Mac betrifft.
Das geht nämlich sehr gut damit. Nur ist es meiner Meinung nach so, dass Windows mit der aktuellen Hardware dem in nichts mehr nachsteht. Ich kann also mit MS genauso gut/schlecht Arbeiten wie mit dem Mac. Nur dass ich für MS mehr Freeware Lösungen bekomme.
Wenn man davon mal aber absieht, wären die Nachteile des Macs (zu proprietär, im Vergleich zu teuer) für mich nicht tragbar. Und wie gesagt, das Arbeiten mit dem Mac ist echt toll, nur weigere ich mich zu glauben, dass es besser gehen würde als mit MS.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (4. Juli 2009)

Ich muss an dieser Stelle zugeben das ich nicht den kompletten thread verfolgt habe. Aber hast du denn schoneinmal geguckt ob es einen Apple Store in der Umgwbung gibt? dort Kannst du die Geräte wenigstens auch einmal vor dem Kauf in die Hand nehmen und dich mit ihnen auseinandersetzen. Und die Apple Store Verkäufer sind auch nicht dumm.


----------



## Obito (7. August 2009)

hi X- TREME, ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines iMac 20" 2x 2,66GHz und der PC wird für deine Ansprpüche reichen  ich spiele selber auf dem Teil WoW. Es läuft alles flüssig, ohne Ruckeln oder sonstige Einschränkungen. Für die anderen Anforderungen ist Mac OS X wie geschaffen 
Ich würde drauf achten den Rechner bei einem Händler zu kaufen, der dafür sorgt, dass du das neue Betriebssytem, das bald herauskommen wird ( Mac OS X Snow Leopard  =>Apple - Mac OS X Snow Leopard - Technische Daten ) . Also, lange Rede, kuurzer Sinn: Du wirst warscheinlich schon mit dem Einsteigermodell mit 2,66GHz glücklich werden. Ausserdem ist der 2,66GHzler der billigste. Nur bei aufwedigen Arbeiten wie Videos konvertieren Streikt der Lüfter ein wenig und dreht volle Kanne auf, also : Finger von Videokonvertierungsprogrammen.
Als Händler kann ich dir Gravis empfehlen, dort hab ich meinen her und er läuft seit nem Jahr immernoch wie neu und ist so leise, dass bei schwarzen Bildschirm niemand merkt, das der PC überhaupt an ist ^^

mfG Obito


----------



## Malkav85 (7. August 2009)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Ich finde es daneben, wie hier ein System zerpflückt wird, weil ihr euch offenbar nicht damit auseinander gesetzt habt und es auch gar nicht wollt. Natürlich ist Apple-Hardware teurer, doch kann man im Gegensatz zu Billighardware davon ausgehen, dass die Hardware optimal harmoniert.


 
Wenn man Ahnung von der Hardware hat und ein Windows System richtig konfiguriert, läuft es auch ohne Probleme 



Bauer87 schrieb:


> _Vor allem wird seitens Apple auch auf Kleinigkeiten geachtet: Laptops, bei denen man bei gestecktem Netzwerkkabel keine USB-Sticks mehr nutzen kann, wird man bei Apple vergeblich suchen_. Zudem kostet hochwertige Hardware, die mit Windows ausgeliefert wird, auch so viel wie ein Mac.


 
Hatte bisher auch noch nie Probleme einen USB Stick anzuschließen, wenn mein LAN-Kabel mit angeschlossen ist.
Und die Kosten bei der Hardware sind recht gering, vielseitiger und es gibt deutlich mehr Auswahl in Fachgeschäften und im Internet.



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Dis Software ist durchdacht und auf einfache Benutzung ausgelegt. Als Windows-Nutzer ist das zunächst ungewohnt, denn man hält umständliche Konzepte für selbstverständlich, unumgänglich und vielleicht sogar für einfach. Mir wollte gestern jemand erzählen, dass die „Laufwerksbuchstaben” und die gesamte Dateistruktur bei Windows intuitiv sei. Dann erkläre mir mal jemand, warum der Benutzer sich über interne Datenträger und Partitionen Gedanken machen sollte, oder warum die Festplatte in der grafischen Ansicht im Explorer ein Unterverzeichnis vom Desktop ist. Und warum drückt man zum Beenden auf „Start”?


 
Was für "umständliche Konzepte"? Ich leg die CD mit den Treibern ein, drücke auf "Installieren", er installiert, Fertig. 

Die Laufwerksbuchstaben sind weder "intuitiv" noch sind sie es nicht. Schließlich kann man auch die HDDs einfach umbenennen, sodass man weiß, was drauf ist (zB. Media, Backup, etc.).



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Freeware für den Mac wird es vielleicht wirklich kaum geben, aber Open Source Software sollte zu Großteilen auch unter MacOS laufen. Unter der Haube sind sich MacOS und Linux ja nicht unähnlich, sodass der Aufwand für Portierungen auch nicht groß ist.
> 
> Alles in allem sollte man auf jeden Fall offen für neues sein, wenn man sich einen Mac zulegt. Günstig das Betriebssystem ausprobieren geht leider nicht, daher ist hier (im Gegensatz zu Linux) auch ein gewisses finanzielles Risiko, falls man seine alten Denkweisen nicht fallen lassen kann. In jedem Fall aber bekommst du hochwertige Hardware – die aber bei späterer Umentscheidung von Windows nicht unbedingt genau so gut unterstützt wird wie von MacOS.


 
Zum Rest kann ich dir nur zustimmen


----------



## dr.konkret (15. August 2009)

Der wesentliche Unterschied, bzw. Wechselgrund für mich:

Ich habe bis 2006 tausende EURonen für Win-Videosoftware ausgegeben, welche allesamt (für mich) enttäuschende Titel gewesen sind.
Da sind alle auf dem Mac in iLife gebotenen Produkte um Klassen besser gewesen.

Macs bleiben relativ preisstabil. Ich habe meinen ersten iMac nach 2,5Jahren Nutzung für 65% des Neupreises verkaufen können.
Einen vergleichbaren Windows-PC hätte ich da schon fast in Rente geschickt 

Wer "Angst" hat, kann parallel ja gerne Windows installieren. Habe ich auf meinem ersten iMac auch gemacht.
Nun habe ich seit einem Jahr meinen zweiten iMac 24" und Windows ist Geschichte 

Jeder wird Argumente dafür und dagegen finden, aber gerade in Sachen Video-/Photobearbeitung macht mich mein Mac/OS X glücklich.

Viel Spaß bei der Entscheidung.
VG Oli


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (9. September 2009)

Und, was ist jetzt aus deiner Überlegung geworden?


----------



## Akkuschrauber (15. September 2009)

Auf den Punkt gebracht:

Apple bietet dir ein optimal vorkonfiguriertes System mit viel mitgelieferter Software und einem einfach zu bedienenden OS. 
Falls aber mal was nicht so funktioniert wie es soll, steht man schnell im Regen, da man als "Normaluser" nicht die Möglichkeiten wie in Windows (Konsole/Powershell) oder gar Linux (Terminal...) hat. Außerdem sind Macs grundsätzlich teuerer und lassen sich so gut wie nicht aufrüsten.

Macs sind halt einfach zu bedienen und verlangen vom User eigentlich kaum Kenntnisse. Dies führt allerdings auch dazu, dass man als User kaum Möglichkeiten hat, tiefer ins System einzugreifen.

Ich hoffe das hat geholfen.


----------



## midnight (15. September 2009)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Auf den Punkt gebracht:
> 
> Apple bietet dir ein optimal vorkonfiguriertes System mit viel mitgelieferter Software und einem einfach zu bedienenden OS.
> Falls aber mal was nicht so funktioniert wie es soll, steht man schnell im Regen, da man als "Normaluser" nicht die Möglichkeiten wie in Windows (Konsole/Powershell) oder gar Linux (Terminal...) hat. Außerdem sind Macs grundsätzlich teuerer und lassen sich so gut wie nicht aufrüsten.
> ...



Also eine Konsole haste am Mac auch. Die kann zwar nich so viel wie die Linux-Bash aber besser als die "Konsole" unter Windows ist sie allemal. Und Aufrüsten kann man Macs ebenso.

so far


----------



## Akkuschrauber (19. September 2009)

Schon mal was von der Powershell gehört? 
Und schonmal versucht bei nem Mac mehr als die Festplatte oder Ram zu tauschen?? Hol schon mal den Lötkolben raus, meine Grafikkarte is zu langsam...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. September 2009)

Wie wärs mit Hackintosh? Meine Freundin wollte unbedingt MAC haben, also hab ich ihr Mac OSX auf ihrem PC installiert. War nicht ganz leicht, aber ich habs hinbekommen. 

Ich will garnicht wissen wie teuer ein echter Mac mit der selben Hardware gekostet hätte (E6600 @ 3,2Ghz, 4GB DDR800 RAM, HD4870 etc).  

Ich verstehe aber den Sinn garnicht warum er auf MAC umsteigen möchte? Dein Windows PC kann alles was du oben beschrieben hast. Was soll dir der Wechsel also bringen? Du wirfst ne Menge Geld zum Fenster raus. 

MAC ist eher was für echte FAN`s oder Mädchen, die eh nur surfen an dem Ding ^^


----------



## Akkuschrauber (19. September 2009)

Das wäre dann auch etwa meine Meinung zu dem Thema.


----------



## Bauer87 (19. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Dein Windows PC kann alles was du oben beschrieben hast. Was soll dir der Wechsel also bringen?


Das ist kein Argument. Das ist alles eine Sache des Komforts. Windows nutzt z.B. die Maus alles andere als optimal. Unter MacOS und Linux kann man z.B. auch in nicht aktiven Fenstern scrollen. (Das bringt sehr viel, wenn man tippt und dabei nur kurz den Refereztext weiterscrollen will.) Dann hat MacOS afaik auch Copy&Paste über Markieren und Klicken (ohne Strg+c oder Menüs), was auch sehr viel angenehmeres Arbeiten ermöglicht.

Windows nähert sich zwar optisch MacOS und den freien Desktopumgebungen immer weiter an, aber wichtige Bediendetails werden dabei übersehen. Das man die Lautstärkereglung anklicken und kann das nicht direkt per Scrollrad regeln (Maus über Lautstärkeregler, scrollen).


----------



## midnight (19. September 2009)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Schon mal was von der Powershell gehört?
> Und schonmal versucht bei nem Mac mehr als die Festplatte oder Ram zu tauschen?? Hol schon mal den Lötkolben raus, meine Grafikkarte is zu langsam...



Also Powershell ist zwar besser als die jetztige "Konsole", mehr aber auch nicht. Ram und HDD kannst du ohne Probleme austauschen. Grafikkarten halt (aufgrund des Gehäusekonzepts) nur im Mac Pro.

so far


----------



## mayo (19. September 2009)

Ich weiss nciht ob du noch entscheidungshilfe brauchts...?

Ob du jetzt eine MacBook/iBook oder aber einen iMAC nimmst, hängt ganz stark davon ab was du damit machen willst.

Für ambitionierte Fotoarbeiten sind die iMAC ungeeignet da sie einen Glare Screen haben. Bei den MACBook PRO kann man neuerdings für 50€ Aufpreis einen NonGlare Screen wählen.

Von der Ergonomie her, ist es eine rein subjektive Angelegenheit. (Tastatur Maus usw.)

Sollte das Budget entscheiden, haben die iMACS definitiv das bessere PL.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. September 2009)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Das ist kein Argument. Das ist alles eine Sache des Komforts. Windows nutzt z.B. die Maus alles andere als optimal. Unter MacOS und Linux kann man z.B. auch in nicht aktiven Fenstern scrollen. (Das bringt sehr viel, wenn man tippt und dabei nur kurz den Refereztext weiterscrollen will.) Dann hat MacOS afaik auch Copy&Paste über Markieren und Klicken (ohne Strg+c oder Menüs), was auch sehr viel angenehmeres Arbeiten ermöglicht.
> 
> Windows nähert sich zwar optisch MacOS und den freien Desktopumgebungen immer weiter an, aber wichtige Bediendetails werden dabei übersehen. Das man die Lautstärkereglung anklicken und kann das nicht direkt per Scrollrad regeln (Maus über Lautstärkeregler, scrollen).



Du willst wegen ein paar bedienelementen die keiner braucht mehrere 1000€ ausgeben? Naja clever ist was anderes. Umsteigen lohnt nicht. Hätte er von anfang an einen Mac wäre die Sache anders. Ich vermisse keinerlich Optionen die du da erwähnt hast. Auch alle unsere Firmenkunden die wir betreuen brauchen sowas nicht, und die machen quasi Hardcore-Office


----------



## Bauer87 (19. September 2009)

Man gewöhnt sich sogar an Hosen, die im Schritt kneifen. Natürlich „fehlt” ihnen das nicht. Sie kennen es ja nicht besser. Beschwert sich auch keiner, dass man bei Windows defragmentieren und alle Updates von Hand suchen und einpflegen muss. Man hat sich dran gewöhnt oder kümmert sich gar nicht drum und lässt das System verkommen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. September 2009)

ich defragmentiere vllt. einmal im Jahr, was vollkommen ausreicht. Wers öfter braucht lässt die automatische Defrag an. Auch die Updates kann man auf Automatisch stellen. Was soll da verkommen? Typisches Geschwafel.


----------



## NCphalon (20. September 2009)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> [...]Das man die Lautstärkereglung anklicken und kann das nicht direkt per Scrollrad regeln (Maus über Lautstärkeregler, scrollen).



bei Win7 gehts :p


----------



## mayo (20. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Du willst wegen ein paar bedienelementen die keiner braucht mehrere 1000€ ausgeben? Naja clever ist was anderes. Umsteigen lohnt nicht. Hätte er von anfang an einen Mac wäre die Sache anders. Ich vermisse keinerlich Optionen die du da erwähnt hast. Auch alle unsere Firmenkunden die wir betreuen brauchen sowas nicht, und die machen quasi Hardcore-Office



Das MACOSX ist definitiv intuitiver als jedes WIN. Auch der Workflow ist viel besser.  Es gibt weniger Abstürze und Hardware Probleme. 

Zum effektiven Abeiten ist es das beste "OutOftheBox" System. Ich nutze beide Systeme und kenne mich das etwas aus...



> Auch alle unsere Firmenkunden die wir betreuen brauchen sowas nicht, und die machen quasi Hardcore-Office


Dazu sag ic nur LOL. Das geht auch auf einem PIII und unter Linux  Ausser man ( Firma) hat only WIN kompatible Software...

Achja, ein MAC ist kein Office Rechner, sondern eine stabile Allroud Kiste.
Jeder eingeschränkte und unflexible Umsteiger könnte Probleme haben, da liegt das Problem mal wieder vor dem  Monitor. Wie bei über 90% der Problem


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. September 2009)

ist ein PC ebenfalls, und mit WIndows sogar sehr viel günstiger.


----------



## mayo (20. September 2009)

Du weist aber schon, das sich WIN dem MACOS immer weiter annähert? Bedienkonzept, Aussehen, die ganze Widgets usw.. Auf einem MAC ist halt einfach vieles einfacher!
Schon alleien die Tatsache das sich xbeliebge Programme tief ins Windows System eintragen und in der Registry vergrabe... obwohl dies nicht nötig ist, und, und und..

Und ich bin kein MACJünger der alles toll findet was die Äpfel mir verkaufen wollen. Bin halt realistisch und in der Lage beides zu akzeptieren.

Wenn ihm das MACOSX Konzept besser zum Arbeiten usw gefällt dann soll er es doch nehmen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. September 2009)

Mac einfacher? Naja nicht wirklich. ALles sehr unübersichtlich. Bei Win weiß man wo man suchen muss. Das Konzept von Windows hat sich bewährt. Wenn du mal ein Problem mit Mac hast, und du es nicht beheben kannst, na dann Prost Mahlzeit. Bei Win findet man zu fast alles eine Lösung, die ganzen Hersteller optimieren auf Windows-Systeme. Fast jeder nutzt Windows, und so schlecht kann es ja dann nicht sein wie manche es hinstellen. 

Mac ist kein Ersatz, sondern viel eher ne Spielerei. Richtig arbeiten würde ich daran nicht wollen.


----------



## midnight (20. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Mac einfacher? Naja nicht wirklich. ALles sehr unübersichtlich. Bei Win weiß man wo man suchen muss. Das Konzept von Windows hat sich bewährt. Wenn du mal ein Problem mit Mac hast, und du es nicht beheben kannst, na dann Prost Mahlzeit. Bei Win findet man zu fast alles eine Lösung, die ganzen Hersteller optimieren auf Windows-Systeme. Fast jeder nutzt Windows, und so schlecht kann es ja dann nicht sein wie manche es hinstellen.
> 
> Mac ist kein Ersatz, sondern viel eher ne Spielerei. Richtig arbeiten würde ich daran nicht wollen.



Ja natürlich findest du alles schneller unter Windows wieder -  du arbeitest ja auch jeden Tag damit. Du solltest schon ein bisschen mehr damit arbeiten um dich dran zu gewöhnen. Die "Systemsteuerung" unter Mac ist zum Beispiel *wesentlich *einfach als die von Windows. Es gibt unzählige Mac-Foren, in denen du um Rat fragen kansnt.

Keine Frage, Windows ist nicht schlecht, aber osx ist in vielen Belangen einfach nochmal besser (=

so far


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. September 2009)

Im ganzen ist OSX aber nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Wie gesagt, eine Spielerei.


----------



## Bauer87 (20. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Mac einfacher? Naja nicht wirklich. ALles sehr unübersichtlich. Bei Win weiß man wo man suchen muss..


Dein Argument ist also, dass du Windows kennst. Dass dieses Argument Blödsinn ist, merkst du schon daran, dass bei Windows oft die neue, laut MS intuitivere Systemsteuerung auf die alte zurückgestellt wird. Setze mal unbedarfte Nutzer vor verschiedene Systeme und befrage die.

Natürlich hat sich bei Windows einiges gebessert. Man muss zum Beispiel zum Beenden nicht mehr auf „Start” drücken (der Button hat diesen verwirrenden Namen nicht mehr). Aber wenn du mal an einem anderen System gearbeitet hast, wirst du sehen, wie vermurkst das Konzept von Windows ist. (Arbeiten heißt nicht angucken und dann sagen „Windows ist aber anders!”)

Beispiel: Wie macht man bei Windows folgende Zeichen? ‚’, ‘’, „”, “”, ©, ®, …,Ŧ, – (Gedankenstrich, hier mit Minus zum Vergleich: –/-)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. September 2009)

Ich denke niemand wurde durch den "startbutton" verwirrt. Mal ehrlich, die Argumente sind doch ein Witz. 

Ihr müsst auch mal den Kosten/Nutzen-Faktor sehen. Fakt ist nunmal auch das Windows sehr viel weiter entwickelt ist. Auch Windows ist nicht perfekt. Kein OS ist perfekt. Jedoch es ist am Kundenfreundlichsten, jeder kennt es. Auch die Hersteller bringen ihre Treiber für Windows. Mal ganz von der Vielzahl an Programmen abgesehen, die auf Windows laufen. 

Wenn er einfach Bock auf was neues hat, dann gerne. Es macht wirklich Spaß neues zu entdecken. Jedoch sollte man sich vorher im Klaren sein das vllt. nichtmehr alles läuft was vorher ging. Deshalb empfehle ich auch Hackintosh wenn er unbedingt Leopard kennenlernen möchte. Ganz auf ein Windows-PC zu verzichten würde ich auf keinen Fall. Dann lieber ein Dualboot mit Seven und Leopard.  

Ihr redet ja schließlich nur übers reine OS, die Hardware ist nichtmal annähernd ihren Preis wert.


----------



## iUser (24. September 2009)

"Fakt ist nunmal auch das Windows sehr viel weiter entwickelt ist"
Dem würde ich nicht zustimmen. Wie bereits erwähnt nähert sich Windows immer mehr dem OS X an, und wieso sollt es sich "zurückentwickeln"? 

Das die Hardware nichtmal annährend ihren Preis wert ist, würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Schließlich ist im Mac schon alles dabei, OSX, Maus, Tastatur, Webcam und häufig auch noch iLife (ich rede jetzt nicht von MacPros und dem Macmini).

Gruß
Michael


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Mac einfacher? Naja nicht wirklich. ALles sehr unübersichtlich. Bei Win weiß man wo man *suchen* muss.


 
Das ist der Knackpunkt. 
Bei Mac sucht man nicht, da macht man einfach. 



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Mac ist kein Ersatz, sondern viel eher ne Spielerei. Richtig arbeiten würde ich daran nicht wollen.


 
Wenn du regelmäßig mit einem Mac arbeiten würdest, wärst du dankbar, wenn diese Vorzüge auch bei Windows zu finden wären.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist der Knackpunkt.
> Bei Mac sucht man nicht, da macht man einfach.
> 
> 
> Wenn du regelmäßig mit einem Mac arbeiten würdest, wärst du dankbar, wenn diese Vorzüge auch bei Windows zu finden wären.




Eigentlich nicht. Das schöne an Windows ist ja, man kann alles mögliche Nachinstallieren und anpassen. Für fast jedes Problem gibt es eine Lösung, genauso ein Tool wenn man eine Funktion nachrüsten möchte. 

Wie gesagt habe ich selber Leopard auf meinem Zweitrechner, einfach weil es mich auch interessiert, wie es mit Mac so ist. 


Mir geht es ums gesamt-paket. Dort ist ein Mac nunmal grottenschlecht. Überteuerte veraltete Technik mit einem Spielerei-OS, verpackt in einem Gehäuse mit einem fettem Apfel-logo drauf. 

Es gibt aber auch Mac`s die mir sehr gefallen,  zum Bleistift das Macbook AIR. Da tropft mir der Zahn, es ist einfach genial wieviel Technik in einem so flachen Gehäuse ihr Zuhause findet. Deswegen habe ich auch einen Ipod-Touch. Ebenfalls sehr genial, er ersetzt den Laptop, den Handheld, den MP3-Player, den PDA, usw. Viel Technik für wenig Geld  


Du sieht also, ich habe nix gegen Apple, im Gegenteil. Jedoch müsst ihr den Kosten/Nutzen-Faktor dazuzählen. Der Threadersteller wäre auch mit seinem Windows-PC weiter glücklich, weil er alles kann was er können muss. Hätte er jedoch geschrieben, er will ausdrücklich Mac testen, und möchte nun wissen welcher für ihn der beste sei, dann macht es auch sinn den jeweiligen MAC zu empfehlen.


----------



## midnight (24. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Mir geht es ums gesamt-paket. Dort ist ein Mac nunmal grottenschlecht. Überteuerte veraltete Technik mit einem Spielerei-OS, verpackt in einem Gehäuse mit einem fettem Apfel-logo drauf.



Was ist an osx bitte alt? Fast alles läuft mittlerweile nativ in 64Bit. Apple-Script ist eine der krassesten "Sprachen" ever. Die mittgelieferte Software kann eine ganze Menge - was willst du denn mehr?

so far


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. September 2009)

Die Technik ist veraltet, nicht das OS.


----------



## Bauer87 (24. September 2009)

Das OS ist Teil der Technik. (Zumindest war das missverständlich. Wenn du Hardware meinst, sag Hardware.)

In dem Punkt muss ich Fr3@k auch Recht geben. Zudem würde ich ohnehin nichts mit Intel-CPU kaufen. Manchmal glaube ich, dass Apple die PowerPC nur abgesetzt hat, um bei MediaSaturn verkauft zu werden. Die verkaufen ja ausschließlich Intel. (Und Macs halt, seitdem die auf i386-Technik runtergeschraubt haben.)

Ein gescheites Netbook mit ARM-CPU wäre wohl der Bringer von Apple. Aber damit würden die sich wohl den iPhone-Markt zu sehr verkleinern…


----------



## midnight (24. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Die Technik ist veraltet, nicht das OS.



Was genau ist daran jetzt bitte veraltet?

so far


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. September 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Was genau ist daran jetzt bitte veraltet?
> 
> so far



Hast du dir mal die Preise angeguckt, und dann was drin steckt? Für den Preis bekomme ich schon ein High-End Sys ala I7 mit allem drum und dran, und nicht die alte Core2 Technik zum doppelten Einführungspreis


----------



## bingo88 (25. September 2009)

Andere Leute geben 800+ Euronen(!) für eine schäbigge Intel-CPU aus, da sag mir mal, wer da bekloppter ist. Zur neusten Technik: Der neue Mac Pro war einer der ersten mit Nehalem Xeons...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Das schöne an Windows ist ja, man kann alles mögliche Nachinstallieren und anpassen. Für fast jedes Problem gibt es eine Lösung, genauso ein Tool wenn man eine Funktion nachrüsten möchte.


 
Ja, genau, erst mal ein Tool suchen, dann hoffen, dass es unter 64bit oder sowas arbeitet, dann sich damit die Registry zumüllen oder sie gar den Bach runterschicken, weil die Deinstallationsroutine schlecht ist.

Beim Mac lösche ich einfach den Ordner des Programms, wenn ich es nicht mehr haleb will, kein Deinstallieren oder sonst was, der Kernel bleibt unangetastet.
Darüber sollte sich Microsoft mal Gedanken machen, dann schleudern die Programme auch nicht mehr so viel Müll-DLLs in den Systemordner rein.



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wie gesagt habe ich selber Leopard auf meinem Zweitrechner, einfach weil es mich auch interessiert, wie es mit Mac so ist.


 
Öhm, hast du einen Mac oder Hackintosh? *hust* 



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Mir geht es ums gesamt-paket. Dort ist ein Mac nunmal grottenschlecht. Überteuerte veraltete Technik mit einem Spielerei-OS, verpackt in einem Gehäuse mit einem fettem Apfel-logo drauf.


 
Das Spielerei-OS bietet eine Fülle von Dingen, die man sehr lobenswert finden und bei Windows vermisst, wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat.
Bei Win7 kann man ja schon erkennen, dass Microsoft in die Nähe von Mac will, was die Bedienung angeht, wie z.B. die neue Taskleiste.

Dass Apple Teile teurer sind und Intel Core2 Technik benutzen, liegt an den vertraglichen Bindungen.
Denk mal an Ferrari, dessen Autos sind auch teurer als andere Sportwagen, aber die Technik ist nicht besser, sie sehen nur gut aus und lassen sich den Namen bezahlen.



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch Mac`s die mir sehr gefallen, zum Bleistift das Macbook AIR. Da tropft mir der Zahn, es ist einfach genial wieviel Technik in einem so flachen Gehäuse ihr Zuhause findet. Deswegen habe ich auch einen Ipod-Touch. Ebenfalls sehr genial, er ersetzt den Laptop, den Handheld, den MP3-Player, den PDA, usw. Viel Technik für wenig Geld


 
Ich habe ein Mac Book Air und es ist schon ein geiles Teil, superleicht, wie aus einem Guss geschnitten, dagegen kannst du die klapperigen Subnotebooks wegschmeißen. Auß0erdem sind die nicht unbedingt so viel billiger als das Air und haben keine bessere Technik drinne.


----------



## orca113 (25. September 2009)

Vergiss es Quanti,der Typ hat noch nie einen Mac angefasst. Das ist so einer der sich wichtig machen will.

Freak,erklär das doch mal:



> Wie gesagt habe ich selber Leopard auf meinem Zweitrechner, einfach weil es mich auch interessiert, wie es mit Mac so ist.


 
Guck mal wo du ein 13,3" Notebook mit den Leistungsmerkmalen eines Mac Book Pro 13,3" bekommst für weniger als 1200€ wenn du auf dem Preis rumreitest.


----------



## mueand8 (28. September 2009)

Also - ich möchte hier mal auch meine Meinung posten.
Erstens verstehe ich gar nicht die Aufregung hier: Jeder moderne Mac kann doch Windows *nebenbei*, für alle diejenigen zur Info, die weiterhin Geld nach Redmond schicken wollen.
Dank Bootcamp kann ich mein stylisches Macbook auch als Viren- und Spionage-Tool-Fang-Schleuder konfigurieren ,jeder wie er (sie) will !
Und kann daher auch alle Freeware (die ja so viel für Windows verfügbar ist, ohne dass ich bei einer Installation weiss, was da eigentlich alles installiert wird) einsetzen.  TOLL !!!!
Leider kostet mich ein Mac-Betriebssystem, das 32 und 64 kann, nur 29 Euronen, schaut Euch mal die Windows 7 - Preise an !
Und wenn ich nicht nur auf den Billig-Plastik-Charme von 399Euro-Notebooks verfalle, dann zahle ich für ein gutes Windows-Notebook auch einen Preis, der nicht sehr weit von Apple entfernt ist, allerdings ist es da etwas schwerer ein Snowleopard-OSX zu installieren (gehen tut es, aber es ist nicht ganz einfach  )
Ich war sehr lange Zeit ein einigermaßen zufriedener Windowsnutzer - allerdings schätze ich jetzt an meinem MacBook die Möglichkeit zu switchen 
- für Spiele nutze ich Windows auf meinem MacBook, alle anderen ernsthaften Anwendungen laufen unter OSX 10.6

Für mich ist ein Apple-Notebook eine schöne Alternative, weg vom Marktführer Windows zu neuen Erfahrungen, egal ob gute oder weniger gewohnte.
Zu lange schon hat Bill Gates davon profitiert, daß es keine oder kaum vernünftige Alternativen gab - deswegen finde ich auch Open-Source (LINUX) so gut.

Allerdings ist der Mensch ein "Gewohnheitstier" - auch für mich war die Umgewöhnung auf Apple erst mal eine Umstellung.
Ich würde aber meinen Mac nicht für den "tollsten" Windows-Laptop mehr hergeben, wer einmal sich *richtig* in OSX *eingearbeitet* hat, hat danach echte Probleme mit Windows zurecht zu kommen.
Meine Windowspartition hat sich *leider* in den letzten Monaten immer mehr zu einem UNBENUTZTEM RAUM entwickelt, über den ich immer mehr denke: 
Was, so etwas habe ich mir mal angetan !?

Aber noch mal an alle: Wer Windows liebt und damit glücklich ist, soll das auch sein und bleiben !
Allerdings - mal über den Tellerand schauen und sich mal *richtig* intensiv mit LINUX oder OSX beschäftigen - finde ich garnicht so schlecht.

Bisher habe ich insgesamt über 70 ehemalige Windowsnutzer zu anderen "Ufern" geführt, egal ob zu Linux oder Mac, und das bisherige Feedback war größtenteils positiv, also warum nicht einmal etwas Neues !?


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

Umstieg von PC auf Mac - Hilfe!

das ist der grund warum ich Heut so herzlich gelacht habe danke....

Ich wusste gar nicht das Mac auch ein PC ist oder Konsole???

nun ja ich schätze du meinst das Betriebssystem von Mac (appel)?



> Vergiss es Quanti,der Typ hat noch nie einen Mac angefasst. Das ist so einer der sich wichtig machen will.
> 
> Freak,erklär das doch mal:


Und sowas lese ich ungerne (ne frage was soll das?) Gib dein Kommentar ab zum OT dann ist gut aber tu nicht ein auf ich weiss alles. 

nun zum OT 

Ich würde dir zwar eher Windows empfehlen als Mac weil Mac immer ein ziemlich Teuer ist und die Hardware ist nicht die beste (zu den Preis).


----------



## mueand8 (28. September 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Umstieg von PC auf Mac - Hilfe!
> Ich würde dir zwar eher Windows empfehlen als Mac weil Mac immer ein ziemlich Teuer ist und die Hardware ist nicht die beste (zu den Preis).



Sorry, aber ich frage mich schon, ob Du weisst, was Du eigentlich hier ablässt !?
Die Mac-Hardware hatte schon immer den Vorteil, dass Betriebssystem und Hardware vom gleichen Hersteller kamen, also deswegen auch optimiert angeboten wurden.
Versuche einfach mal eine simple Dateioperation mit einem PC und einem MAC zu machen: Kopiere einfach 100GB von einer Partition in eine andere - da bleibt Dir der Mund offen, wie schnell das unter MAC geht, da hat Windows gerade mal angefangen.

Ich habe jahrelang unter Windows gearbeitet als Admin, und weiss wovon ich rede bzw. schreibe.

Allerdings ist das mein letztes Statement, da ich glaube, Du hast noch nie einen MAC aus der Nähe gesehen, geschweige denn damit gearbeitet.
Und solche Diskussionen sind nun einmal leider ineffektiv !!!!!


----------



## bingo88 (29. September 2009)

mueand8 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich frage mich schon, ob Du weisst, was Du eigentlich hier ablässt !?
> Die Mac-Hardware hatte schon immer den Vorteil, dass Betriebssystem und Hardware vom gleichen Hersteller kamen, also deswegen auch optimiert angeboten wurden.
> Versuche einfach mal eine simple Dateioperation mit einem PC und einem MAC zu machen: Kopiere einfach 100GB von einer Partition in eine andere - da bleibt Dir der Mund offen, wie schnell das unter MAC geht, da hat Windows gerade mal angefangen.
> 
> ...


Einzig wo ich Apple wirklich als teuer empfinde, sind Hardwareupdates! Kauf kein Ram oder so bei denen, *das* ist teuer. Sonst kannste nix sagen.


----------



## mueand8 (29. September 2009)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Einzig wo ich Apple wirklich als teuer empfinde, sind Hardwareupdates! Kauf kein Ram oder so bei denen, *das* ist teuer. Sonst kannste nix sagen.


Da hast Du mehr als recht, wer sich bei Apple Hardwareupdates bestellt, ist entweder zu gut "betucht" oder zu faul zum suchen !
Gerade RAM-Aufrüstung oder Festplattenerweiterung sind  viel billiger *ohne* Appleshop möglich - wer da bei Apple sein Geld rausschmeisst, ist selber Schuld.
Allerdings bekomme ich mit jedem MAC richtig etwas für mein Geld - ein virenresistentes Betriebssystem, den "sogenannten AHA-Efffekt", der mir in (fast) jeder Präsentation in jeder Firma positiv zu mehr Umsatz verhilft.
Logischerweise gibt es auch einige Dinge, die bedeutend beschwerlicher unter OSX  zu realisieren sind - allerdings gibt es auch genug Programmierer, die in der Thematik fit sind.

Aber Pauschalurteile, wie Apple ist zu teuer und Windows ist sosehr verbreitet, helfen in einer sinnvollen Diskussion nicht wirklich weiter - etwas Sachlichkeit tut da echt gut.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. September 2009)

Was bei Mac wirklich geil ist, ist TimeMachine. Auch wenn WIndows Vista und Seven auch diese Funktion haben (Schattenkopien) so ist sie bei Mac konfortabler. Jedoch brauch man die Funktion so selten, da ist es kein Beinbruch auch mal 2 Klicks mehr zu machen.


----------



## orca113 (30. September 2009)

> Und sowas lese ich ungerne (ne frage was soll das?) Gib dein Kommentar ab zum OT dann ist gut aber tu nicht ein auf ich weiss alles.



Es ist mir ziemlich schnurz ob du das "ungerne" liest oder nicht aber Fakt ist das wenn einer behauptet er liesse Auf seinem Zweitrechner OSX laufen,der hat noch nie nen Mac bedient.

Also zu Topic:

Bootcamp ist zum Windows unter Mac laufen zu lassen? Muss ich immer den Mac neustarten wenn ich Windows will oder kann ich in laufendem Betrieb starten?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. September 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Es ist mir ziemlich schnurz ob du das "ungerne" liest oder nicht aber Fakt ist das wenn einer behauptet er liesse Auf seinem Zweitrechner OSX laufen,der hat noch nie nen Mac bedient.



Das OS ist gleich, bei der "Bedienung" gibts kein Unterschied zu richtigen Macs, weil ja nur die Hardware verschiedenen ist, bzw EFI fehlt. Also das OS habe ich sehr wohl schon bedient. Allerdings gestehe ich gerne, ist es mir sehr fremd, und bei vielen Funktionen fragt man sich, wieso ist sie gerade an der Stelle, dort hätte man nie versucht es zu suchen  

Was aber ein richtiges Problem ist, für MAC gibts einfach keinen guten ICQ-Client. Adium ist nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei, ja und irgendwie wars das auch schon. Die anderen Alternativen sind entweder kostenpflichtig, oder sogar noch schlechter als Adium  



> Also zu Topic:
> 
> Bootcamp ist zum Windows unter Mac laufen zu lassen? Muss ich immer den Mac neustarten wenn ich Windows will oder kann ich in laufendem Betrieb starten?




Ich frage mich gerade wieso jemand Windows auf seinem MAC laufen lassen möchte, wenn OSX doch so perfekt ist?!


----------



## schrotflinte56 (30. September 2009)

ich habe selber ein paar jährchen in den apfel gebissen und es war auch alles  hübsch und sehr intuitv.
aber als ich bissl mehr selber rumfuschen wollte wurde ich schnell enttäuscht, ich konnte eigtl. nicht viel selber konfigurieren.
und erweitern ging mal gar nicht

und heute würde ich aus 2 gründen apfel nicht nehmen:
1.zu teuer für die hardware.
2. wenn man weiss wer apple wiederbelebt hat, hätte ich das gefühl die gleiche hose ,nur in grün, zu kaufen!

mfg


----------



## orca113 (30. September 2009)

Freak danke für die konstruktive Antwort.

Kann mir sonstwer was zum Thema Umstieg PC/Mac sagen und insbesondere zu meiner Frage?


----------



## Bauer87 (30. September 2009)

Bootcamp ist für Dualboot. Macht quasi das, was Grub bei gängigen Linux-Distris macht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

mueand8 schrieb:


> Die Mac-Hardware hatte schon immer den Vorteil, dass Betriebssystem und Hardware vom gleichen Hersteller kamen, also deswegen auch optimiert angeboten wurden.


 
Öhm, seit wann stellt Apple Hardware her?
Die Computer kommen alle vom Dritthersteller, der Intel Technik verbaut.
Diese Intel Technik wird mittels Bootcode auf Mac implementiert.
So erkennt das Mac OS, dass es ein Mac Intel ist und kein PC Intel.
Anders herum kann das Mac OS den Code bei normaler Hardware nicht sehen, daher kann man es dort nicht installieren.



mueand8 schrieb:


> Versuche einfach mal eine simple Dateioperation mit einem PC und einem MAC zu machen: Kopiere einfach 100GB von einer Partition in eine andere - da bleibt Dir der Mund offen, wie schnell das unter MAC geht, da hat Windows gerade mal angefangen.


 
Liegt daran, dass Mac grundsätzlich unter AHCI und 64bit läuft, da wird der gesamte Arbeitsspeicher benutzt und die maximale Geschwindigkeit der Festplatte ausgenutzt.
Könnte man auch unter Winsows so hinkriegen.



orca26 schrieb:


> Bootcamp ist zum Windows unter Mac laufen zu lassen? Muss ich immer den Mac neustarten wenn ich Windows will oder kann ich in laufendem Betrieb starten?


 
Du kannst es so konfigurieren, dass es entweder als Fenster im Mac läuft (wie Virtual PC von Microsoft) oder komplett als eigenes Windows, man kann es schlossern, wie man mag.
Hattes es mal auf meinem Mac getestet, sehr gut gemacht, man kann es sogar so einbauen, dass es sich ins Mac OS integriert, so kannst du darüber problemlos auf NTFS Partitionen zugreifen.
Eine sehr gute Lösung, ebenso Time Machine oder die Gadgets.
Das Bedienen der Mac Oberfläche geht leicht von Hand.
Ein Mac User, der Windows benutzen muss, tut sich schwerer als ein Windows User, der Mac benutzen muss (habs bisher so gehört, von anderen, ging mir auch so).




Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das OS ist gleich, bei der "Bedienung" gibts kein Unterschied zu richtigen Macs, weil ja nur die Hardware verschiedenen ist, bzw EFI fehlt. Also das OS habe ich sehr wohl schon bedient. Allerdings gestehe ich gerne, ist es mir sehr fremd, und bei vielen Funktionen fragt man sich, wieso ist sie gerade an der Stelle, dort hätte man nie versucht es zu suchen


 
Öhm...
also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du Hackintosh benutzt. *hust* 
Das kannst du aber trotzdem nicht mit einem normalen Mac vergleichen.
Hackintosh ist in etwa so gut wie Vista auf einem Pentium 3. 
Kauf dir mal (oder leih dir mal) einen echten Mac, dann wirst du sehen, was ich meine.



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade wieso jemand Windows auf seinem MAC laufen lassen möchte, wenn OSX doch so perfekt ist?!


 
Weil er z.B. Daten von einem Windows Rechner braucht, der aber NTFS hat und der Mac das nicht lesen kann? 
Oder weil er die DX Schnittstelle benutzen will, Mac hat das ja nicht.



orca26 schrieb:


> Kann mir sonstwer was zum Thema Umstieg PC/Mac sagen und insbesondere zu meiner Frage?


 
Wie war die Frage nochmal?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, seit wann stellt Apple Hardware her?
> Die Computer kommen alle vom Dritthersteller, der Intel Technik verbaut.
> Diese Intel Technik wird mittels Bootcode auf Mac implementiert.
> So erkennt das Mac OS, dass es ein Mac Intel ist und kein PC Intel.
> Anders herum kann das Mac OS den Code bei normaler Hardware nicht sehen, daher kann man es dort nicht installieren.


 
Doch geht, man brauch lediglich ein Mainboard mit EFI, bzw kann man einfach einen EFI-Chip nachkaufen der dann auf die USB-Plätze auf dem Board gesteckt wird. Der Chip kostet aber auch ~150€  



> Liegt daran, dass Mac grundsätzlich unter AHCI und 64bit läuft, da wird der gesamte Arbeitsspeicher benutzt und die maximale Geschwindigkeit der Festplatte ausgenutzt.
> Könnte man auch unter Winsows so hinkriegen.


 
Meine Rede 







> Öhm...
> also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du Hackintosh benutzt. *hust*
> Das kannst du aber trotzdem nicht mit einem normalen Mac vergleichen.
> Hackintosh ist in etwa so gut wie Vista auf einem Pentium 3.
> Kauf dir mal (oder leih dir mal) einen echten Mac, dann wirst du sehen, was ich meine.


 
Was soll anders sein? Ich habe auch schon ein Mac bedient und ich konnte kein Unterschied feststellen. Eher im Gegenteil, meine Hardware ist schon nen bisschen besser als in so einem Mac, wenn man nicht gleich nen Dual-Sockel Mac nimmt  

Ich habe lediglich noch ein paar Bugs, mein Mainboard hat zum Beispiel ein Jmicron Chip, der ist sehr sehr zickig unter Mac, heißt ich kann meine IDE-Geräte nicht nutzen. 




> Weil er z.B. Daten von einem Windows Rechner braucht, der aber NTFS hat und der Mac das nicht lesen kann?
> Oder weil er die DX Schnittstelle benutzen will, Mac hat das ja nicht.



Um auch doof oder? Also lieber gleich bei Windows bleiben, dann hast du alles was du brauchst


----------



## bingo88 (1. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Doch geht, man brauch lediglich ein Mainboard mit EFI, bzw kann man einfach einen EFI-Chip nachkaufen der dann auf die USB-Plätze auf dem Board gesteckt wird. Der Chip kostet aber auch ~150€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na sowas sieht Apple aber garnicht gerne
OSX ist viel zu speziell auf Apple-Hardware zugeschnitten, als dass es sauber auf Fremdhardware laufen würde. Du kriegst ja auch fast keine Treiber.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Oktober 2009)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Na sowas sieht Apple aber garnicht gerne
> OSX ist viel zu speziell auf Apple-Hardware zugeschnitten, als dass es sauber auf Fremdhardware laufen würde. Du kriegst ja auch fast keine Treiber.



Nochmal bitte, Apple-Hardware? Schonmal ein Mac geöffnet? Nur weil ein Apfel drauf ist, heißt es nicht das auch einer drin ist  

PS: Eben gerade mein Mainboard ist perfekt dafür (P5Q Deluxe), da gibts jeden Scheiß für, auch Biosupdates die Modifiziert sind. Habs auch einfach mal aufgespielt, danach konnte man ohne Probs auch original OSX-Scheiben booten  

Wie sagt man sö schön, dont buy a Mac Pro, Buy a P5Q Pro


----------



## orca113 (1. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie hat das alles gar nix mehr mit dem Thema zu tun. Freak mach doch den Apple Vs. rest der Welt Artikel auf.Dann kannst du da weiter wettern.

@Quanti:

Hast die Frage schon beantwortet. Also ich habe in der Tat noch eine Menge Dateien auf einer externen Platte die ich gerne weiter verwenden möchte und daher will ich mir zumindest noch mein XP gerne auf das MB mit draufmachen.

Noch ne Frage: Klappt das gut seinen Monitor an das Apple MB zu hängen via der Adapter von wegen Mini Displayport? 

Wie ist das mit dem Akku des MB,macht dem das was aus wenn der längere zeit eingestöpselt ist?


----------



## bingo88 (1. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Nochmal bitte, Apple-Hardware? Schonmal ein Mac geöffnet? Nur weil ein Apfel drauf ist, heißt es nicht das auch einer drin ist
> 
> PS: Eben gerade mein Mainboard ist perfekt dafür (P5Q Deluxe), da gibts jeden Scheiß für, auch Biosupdates die Modifiziert sind. Habs auch einfach mal aufgespielt, danach konnte man ohne Probs auch original OSX-Scheiben booten
> 
> Wie sagt man sö schön, dont buy a Mac Pro, Buy a P5Q Pro


Ja, habe mein Macbook mal öffnen müssen, werden glaub ich von Foxconn gebaut. Aber es ist halt das Gesamtpaket. Du bekommst z.B. keine offiziellen Treiber. Wenn ich's Geld hätte, würde ich mirn Mac Pro kaufen, auch wenn ich wüsste, das ich für das Geld (ca. 3k € ) auch deutlich bessere HW bekommen würde.
Im Physix-Thread haben wir das doch ausführlich diskutiert. Nvidia (Apple) will nicht, dass ihre Technologie Physix (Mac OSX) auf anderer Hardware läuft, wieviele Leute sich da aufgeregt haben, aber das hier is in Ordnung?!


----------



## bingo88 (1. Oktober 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit dem Akku des MB,macht dem das was aus wenn der längere zeit eingestöpselt ist?


Also ich hab noch nen Macbook von Ende 2007, fast nur stationärer Betrieb mit Akku. Komme noch auf ca. 4-5 Stunden Laufzeit mit geregelter Helligkeit und WLAN. Kann mich also nich beklagen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Oktober 2009)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ja, habe mein Macbook mal öffnen müssen, werden glaub ich von Foxconn gebaut. Aber es ist halt das Gesamtpaket. Du bekommst z.B. keine offiziellen Treiber. Wenn ich's Geld hätte, würde ich mirn Mac Pro kaufen, auch wenn ich wüsste, das ich für das Geld (ca. 3k € ) auch deutlich bessere HW bekommen würde.
> Im Physix-Thread haben wir das doch ausführlich diskutiert. Nvidia (Apple) will nicht, dass ihre Technologie Physix (Mac OSX) auf anderer Hardware läuft, wieviele Leute sich da aufgeregt haben, aber das hier is in Ordnung?!



Foxconn wirst du mit Sicherheit in jedem PC finden. Selbst wenn du kein Foxconn gekauft hast. Soweit ich weiß sind alle Intel-Boards direkt von Foxconn, Asus und Co haben die Teile von Foxconn (schaue mal auf den Sockel deines Mainboards, oder auf die Abdeckung der Onboard-Schnittstellen, dort wirst du ein Foxconn Schriftzug finden!).  


Mit anderen worten, in deinem MAC ist stinknormale Hardware von Intel drin, genau wie mein Mobo. Ebenfalls Intel (mit Hackintosh wird sogar AMD unterstütz!).  

Aber wir lassen die Diskussion jetzt. Der Threadersteller hat mit sicherheit schon längst sein Mac, also brauchen wir hier nicht weiter zu diskutieren


----------



## bingo88 (1. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Aber wir lassen die Diskussion jetzt. Der Threadersteller hat mit sicherheit schon längst sein Mac, also brauchen wir hier nicht weiter zu diskutieren


Besser ist das


----------



## orca113 (1. Oktober 2009)

Und HDD und Ram sind einfach selber zu wechseln und preiswert zu kaufen außerhalb Apples Shop zu haben? HDD Ja klar aber Ram?


----------



## midnight (1. Oktober 2009)

Ja klar, den ddr3 der neuen kriegst du auch schon relativ günstig (=

Aber ich dachte wir wollten den thread einmotten?^^

so far


----------



## bingo88 (2. Oktober 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Und HDD und Ram sind einfach selber zu wechseln und preiswert zu kaufen außerhalb Apples Shop zu haben? HDD Ja klar aber Ram?


Auf jedenfall wo anders kaufen! KAnnst ja mal googln, gibt da massig Anleitungen, wie man entsprechende Komponenten bei Macs tauscht. RAM und Platte sind i. d. R. eher unproblematisch.


----------



## orca113 (4. Oktober 2009)

Ok jetzt sagst du Ram und HDD seien unproblematisch. Heisst das anderes zu tauschen ist auch möglich?

Woher weiß ich welchen Ram (klar DDR3 aber welchen davon) ich da reinstecken muß?

Ne 500 2,5" Sata HDD kann man da ohne weiteres reinmachen? Wie ist es dann mit dem OS? Ist das auf einer wiederherstellungs CD ? Und wie kommt die dann man der neuen Platte zu recht?


----------



## bingo88 (6. Oktober 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Ok jetzt sagst du Ram und HDD seien unproblematisch. Heisst das anderes zu tauschen ist auch möglich?
> 
> Woher weiß ich welchen Ram (klar DDR3 aber welchen davon) ich da reinstecken muß?
> 
> Ne 500 2,5" Sata HDD kann man da ohne weiteres reinmachen? Wie ist es dann mit dem OS? Ist das auf einer wiederherstellungs CD ? Und wie kommt die dann man der neuen Platte zu recht?


Also es hängt vom verwendeten System ab, wie schwierig der Tausch ist.
Bei meinem Macbook war es z.B. sehr einfach RAM und HDD zu tauschen, was da fürn RAM reinkommt stand sogar im Handbuch. Ansonsten kann man auch bei Apple im System-Info nachsehen. Platte kann ich jetzt nicht so genau sagen, ich hatte halt ne 250er eingebaut und mein MB ist jetzt von Nov. 2007, hat sogar noch SATA1. Die Platte lief auf jedenfall, mit größeren Platten müsste man mal googlen.
Schwieriger soll z.B. auch der Tausch der HDDs in Imacs sein, weil du da die Glasscheibe vom Display runternehmen musst. Die wird mit Magneten gehalten, ist etwas fummelig, gibt dazu aber auch gute Videotuts bei YT.
RAM  aufrüsten ist hier aber einfacher, da muss man dann nur ne Klappe an der Unterseite des Bildschirms aufschrauben.

Bei Mac Pros sieht die Sache anders aus, der Preis aber ebenfalls. Bei Mac Pros kann man sogar die Graka tauschen, ich glaube jedoch, man muss spez. Mac-Modelle kaufen, die teurer sind. Nutzen aber auch PCI-E.

Also man kann recht viel Geld sparen, wenn man sich den Mac in der Grundkonf. kauft und dann selbst aufrüstet. ;o)


----------



## orca113 (6. Oktober 2009)

Mir geht es um ein aktuelles Mac Book Pro 13,3 oder 15" ich bin da noch nicht schlüssig. Aber Das 13," Zoll in der Grund Config ist vom Prozessor Speed ok oder? Also Arbeiten,Surfen,Multimedia und ab und an mal nen Film oder ein Video umwandeln?


----------



## bingo88 (6. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab nen weißes Macbook von Ende November 2007 mit nem 2GHz Core 2 Duo, 2GB DDR2 667er RAM und läuft jetzt mit dem Schneeleoparden wunderbar (vorher mit dem normalen Leopard). Nutze das Teil zum Arbeiten in der Uni, ist sehr portabel durch die Größe. Akku hält mit W-LAN noch knapp 5h, also auch top! Surfen, Videos gucken, alles kein Problem. Video konvertieren kann ich leider nix zu sagen, da ich das nicht mache. Die neuen Macbooks haben aber doch Nvidia Grafikkarten (9400M aufwärts), die können doch CUDA bzw. OpenCL. Snow Leopard nutzt bereits OpenCL, kann also sich iwie in der Performance äußern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

Kannst du alles machen. Ich habe ein Mac Book Air, ein Mac Book Pro und einen Desktop Mac, mit allen kannst du problemlos Videos konvertieren oder Filme gucken.
Bei der Hardware sollte es auch keine Probleme geben, das Mac Book Pro war nervig, hat die neuen RAMs nicht gefressen, musste welche kaufen, die von Apple freigegeben sind, dann liefs.

Dass Mac EFI benutzt, weiß man ja, aber einfach das Asus Board mit einem Bios Hack einzureden, dass es dann EFI ist, ist leider immer noch aus Sicht von Apple illegal, auch wenn man das OS kauft.
Über Hackintosh muss man nicht reden. 

Und heutige Mac Rechner sind dank Intel Technik nicht mehr so langsam wie es zu Zeiten vom IMB Mac noch war.
Dass sie teurer sind ist klar, aber schaut euch doch mal ein Mac Book an und ein PC Notebook?
Gerade von der Verarbeitung und vom Display sind da Welten zwischen.
Ich habe noch ein altes iBook liegen und dessen Display ist immer noch so hell wie am ersten Tag, das kann ich von meinem Asus und Sony Notebook nicht behaupten.


----------



## orca113 (6. Oktober 2009)

Also ich denke ich werde mich morgen noch ein letztes mal im Apple Shop in Bonn mit dem Thema 13 und 15" auseinander setzen und länger mit beiden hantieren und mich dann für eins von beiden entscheiden. Brauche es halt als mobilen Computer und als Arbeits/Schreibmaschine. Hoffe das der kleine C2D im 13" dann wirklich reicht. 2Gb würde ich dann nachkaufen und Festplatte bekommt er dann auch ne größere.

In ein bis 2 Jahren soll eh wieder ein desktop hier bei mir einziehen (wieder n Spielemaschiene) bis dahin muß unser 15" Dell und halt kommendes Mac Book, her halten.

Ab wann werden die Late 2009 denn angeboten?


----------



## bingo88 (6. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und heutige Mac Rechner sind dank Intel Technik nicht mehr so langsam wie es zu Zeiten vom IMB Mac noch war.



Meinst du IBM PowerPC? Ich dachte di hatten damals auch mächtig Power. Vor dem dual G5 Powermac hatte ich damals gehörigen Respekt...


----------



## iUser (7. Oktober 2009)

Die haben auch heute noch mächtig Power. Power-Prozessoren werden auch heute noch in wirklich rechenintensiven Aufgaben bevorzugt.


----------



## bingo88 (7. Oktober 2009)

iUser schrieb:


> Die haben auch heute noch mächtig Power. Power-Prozessoren werden auch heute noch in wirklich rechenintensiven Aufgaben bevorzugt.


Ja mein ich doch. Der Cell-Prozessor basiert ja auf dem Design glaube ich. Und den gibt es ja auch als Add-in-Karte für so HPC-Anwendungen und was es nich sonst so alles gibt.
Habe auch noch letztens jemanden drüber schimpfen hören, dass Apple sich von der Architektur abgewandt hat. Naja, ich hatte nie nen Mac mit PowerPC-CPU, daher kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen. Ich kenn nur diesen dollen Emulator, "Rosetta"


----------



## orca113 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ab wann werden die Late 2009 denn angeboten? Weiß da einer was zu zu sagen? Hört auf den Mac so zu loben,ich kann es kaum erwarten


----------



## iUser (7. Oktober 2009)

mh..das wissen nur Steve Jobs und Gott


----------



## orca113 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ja aber kann man nicht von den bisherigen Schritten auf den nächsten Sprung schließen? Warum heisst das bei Apple eigentlich alles isonstwie? Iwork,Ifoto,Iphone etc...


----------



## iUser (7. Oktober 2009)

das i steht glaub ich für intelligence, oder inovation..zumindest war dsa anfangs so..mittlerweile hat sich das bei apple wohl so "eingebürgert", dass die das fast überall machen.


----------



## orca113 (8. Oktober 2009)

Ah ok. Also mal zu der Geschichte selber aufrüsten: Klar, HDDs bekomme ich ne ganze Ecke günstiger als bei Apple,aber mit dem RAM sieht es schlecht aus. Kann aber auch sein das ich zu dumm bin mal wieder.


----------



## bingo88 (8. Oktober 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Ah ok. Also mal zu der Geschichte selber aufrüsten: Klar, HDDs bekomme ich ne ganze Ecke günstiger als bei Apple,aber mit dem RAM sieht es schlecht aus. Kann aber auch sein das ich zu dumm bin mal wieder.


Wie meinst du das jetzt? Also für 2GB Ram wollten die damals knapp 130€ haben, als ich mein Macbook gekauft habe. Hab mir dann für 35€ 2GiB von Corsair gekauft, laufen perfekt.


----------



## orca113 (8. Oktober 2009)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das jetzt? Also für 2GB Ram wollten die damals knapp 130€ haben, als ich mein Macbook gekauft habe. Hab mir dann für 35€ 2GiB von Corsair gekauft, laufen perfekt.


 
Also ich meine das so:

Für das Mac Book Pro Unibody 13" (welches sich in de,n nchsten Tagen bei mir einfinden soll) sollen bei Apple 4Gb mit Edu Rabatt 84,49€ Aufpreis kosten (normal 90€) Gravis nimmt für 4Gb auch ca 90€ Aufpreis,Compustore ebenfalls und dann mußt du noch drauf warten.

Das günstigs SO DIMM DDR3 1066 4Gb Kit ist bis jetzt Konrad mit einem OCZ Kit für ca. 75€ sonst findet man 4 Gb Ram Kits der in Frage kommenden Sorte teilweise für 85- über 100€

Ich finde echt nix wirklich Preiswertes.

Hingegen die HDDs bei Apple total überteuert sind:

Apple: anstatt 160Gb eine z.b. 320Gb = 84,49€ mit Edu und 90€ ohne

dagegen z.b. Amazon schon für ca 46€ wobei ich da eine WD Scorpio Blue nehmen werde weil ich davon schon in der PS3 überzeugt war.


----------



## bingo88 (8. Oktober 2009)

War bei mir halt damals DDR2-667 und der war billig , hatte ich ja vorher geschrieben. Bei dem geringen Aufpreis könntest du das auch bei Apple machen lassen.


----------



## orca113 (8. Oktober 2009)

Aber das kann es doch nicht sein das der Ram draußen so beschissen teuer ist.


----------



## bingo88 (8. Oktober 2009)

Die RAM-Preise sind in letzter Zeit wieder gestiegen, und du brauchst ja auch idR SO-DIMMs.


----------



## orca113 (8. Oktober 2009)

Ja ja,ich merke das schon.... so ein Mist,na ja,zuerst tut es ja auch die Festplatte. Selbst mit 2Gb fühlte sich das MBP schon extremst flink an als ich das bei Gravis getestet habe... toll.Also ich bin begeistert. Die 4Gb möchte ich halt schon haben auch mal im anbetracht das ich dann doch Bootcamp inkl. Windows rauf machen will u.s.w.


----------



## bingo88 (8. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hatte selbst mit 1 GB unter OS X keine Probleme. Unter Boot camp lief damals nur XP, da ich Vista eigentlich nicht mag. Lief ohne Probleme (damals nur 32bit, heute geht glaub ich auch das 64er Windows).


----------



## orca113 (8. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es denn schon einen Speziellen Apple Hard und Software Thread?


----------



## bingo88 (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, immerhin heißt das hier ja auch "PC Games Hardware" ;o)
Vielleicht bei Linux &Co.


----------



## orca113 (8. Oktober 2009)

noch ne Frage wo ich dich grad mal an der Strippe hab:

Angenommen: Mac Book Pro 160GB HDD ist zu klein, Ok kommt raus,neue 320Gb kommt rein. Wie kommt denn nun der Snow Leo und halt alles was im auslieferungszustand war auf die neue HDD? Ist da so eine Recovery Disc dabei oder wie oder wat?


----------



## bingo88 (8. Oktober 2009)

Also bei mir waren zwei Dual Layer DVDs dabei (Leopard). Wird sich vermutlich nicht geändert haben.
Kann man also alles nachinstalliern ;o)


----------



## iUser (8. Oktober 2009)

Man hat da so ein gewisses Festplatten-Dienstprogramm...schau dir das mal an, hab gerade keinen mac bei mir


----------



## bingo88 (8. Oktober 2009)

iUser schrieb:


> Man hat da so ein gewisses Festplatten-Dienstprogramm...schau dir das mal an, hab gerade keinen mac bei mir


vllt. kann man damit ja auch vorher die Platte klonen, habe sowas noch nicht gemacht. Es wird immer ein clean install gemacht und feddisch ;o)


----------



## orca113 (8. Oktober 2009)

Aber wie auch immer es ist von einem normalen Mac unerfahren Typen ohne Probleme zu bewältigen?


----------



## iUser (8. Oktober 2009)

Apple ist bekannt für sein Look&Feel...also ja, wenn du mich fragst..solltest dir zur Sicherheit dennoch mal ein howto durchlesen

Das Ding sieht übrigens so aus:
http://tugll.tugraz.at/07windows/files/-1/1318/Leopard_dvd_zu_usb.png


----------



## bingo88 (8. Oktober 2009)

Also nen Clean install ist nur 2-3 mal klicken^^


----------



## iUser (8. Oktober 2009)

...da hast du recht ^^


----------



## orca113 (8. Oktober 2009)

Habe heute versucht den Edu Rabatt zu bekommen bei Gravis.Dieser Verkäufer war genau das was man ein arrogantes A-Loch nennt.

Na ja,ich kann mein Geld auch woanders lassen,da müssen sie sich nicht wundern wenn man solche Sachen im Internet kauft.


----------



## bingo88 (8. Oktober 2009)

Du musst mal gucken ob deine Uni bei Apple on campus dabei ist. Das gibt noch mehr Rabatt als ein "normaler" Student!


----------



## orca113 (8. Oktober 2009)

Nun das ist das Problem: Ich besuche die Industriemeisterschule. Studiere halt nicht. Aber einer aus meiner Klasse hat es geschafft den Rabatt zu bekommen bei Apple selber.Hat ihn aber am Telefon Überredungskunst gekostet.

Mal schauen was ich machen kann. Jedenfalls habe ich vorhin im dem Laden nochmal mit dem Ding hantiert und werde nun definitiv zuschlagen. es sei denn mir könnte einer sagen ob es sich lohnt noch zu warten eventuell auf ne nennenswerte Verbesserungs im Rahmen eines eventuellen Late 2009


----------



## bingo88 (8. Oktober 2009)

Also late 2007 war November, da hatte ich nämlich drauf gewartet. Wie das dieses Jahr aussieht, weiß ich allerdings net...


----------



## STSLeon (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab seit gestern ein MacBook Pro und muss sagen, ich bin begeistert. Viele kleine Dinge die einem das Leben einfacher machen (und am Anfang dafür schwerer) Aber es ist doch sehr sinnvoll umgesetzt alles. In viele Dinge muss ich mich noch einarbeiten aber das wird schon werden. Wie viel willst du für das Mac Book  ausgeben?


----------



## orca113 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde mir am liebsten das kleinste holen. Aber 1500€ max.


----------



## midnight (16. Oktober 2009)

Ja das kleine 13er MBP reicht doch - koste 1100€. Wo ist das Problem?

so far


----------



## mayo (16. Oktober 2009)

ich hab auch noch das alte weiße 13".
Läuft super. RAM und HDD Tausch war ein klacks.  Weiss jetzt nicht wie es beim neuen UNIBODY ist.

Zum Sys wiederherstellen, das geht relativ einfach. Man kann das OSX sogar von einer USB immer booten 
Es lässt sich alles mit OSX Bordmitteln machen. Sicher, Kopieren und Wiederherstellen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt Hackintonish, doch gibs sowas auch andersrum? Angenommen ich kaufe ein Macbook, kann ich dann auch WIndows als Zweit-Sys installen? Und nein keine Emulation oder sowas, sondern ein eigenes OS. 

Gruß


----------



## midnight (16. Oktober 2009)

Ja das geht. Die Treiber dafür sind auf der osx-cd. Bei den Intel-Macs kannst du ohne weiteres auch ein Windows installieren.

so far


----------



## orca113 (16. Oktober 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Ja das kleine 13er MBP reicht doch - koste 1100€. Wo ist das Problem?
> 
> so far



Gibt kein Problem,ich stehe grad mit Unimall in email Kontakt,die sind sich nicht im Klaren ob ich da Kunde sein darf LOL 

Aber wenn die das bis Dienstag nicht geklärt haben bestelle ich es bei Amazon.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Oktober 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Ja das geht. Die Treiber dafür sind auf der osx-cd. Bei den Intel-Macs kannst du ohne weiteres auch ein Windows installieren.
> 
> so far



Gehts also ohne weiteres, speziell auf dem Mac Book Air?


----------



## midnight (16. Oktober 2009)

Auch da solltest du mit Bootcamp schnell Windows installieren können, aber wozu? Schonmal an eine VM gedacht? Geht schneller und du bist flexibler.

so far


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Oktober 2009)

Nein ich will keine VM. 

Mir geht es eig nur um das Gerät an sich, das AIR ist ein geiles Stück Hardware. Und dann noch Windows 7 rauf, perfekt!  

Das Air hat sonst verschenkte Spieleleistung, die es garnicht unter MAC entfalten kann (ich glaub nur COD4 gibts wirklich als richtiges Spiel für MAC)


----------



## midnight (16. Oktober 2009)

Also ein Macbook wegen dem Design zu kaufen und dann Windows installieren ist ja wohl quark. Du kaufst doch keinen Porsche weil es so hübsch aussieht, um dann nur im zweiten Gang zu fahren?
Windows permanent auf einem Mac nutzen zu wollen ist verschenkte Liebesmüh!
Wenn die Treiber vom MB für eins optimiert sind, dann für osx!

so far


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Oktober 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Also ein Macbook wegen dem Design zu kaufen und dann Windows installieren ist ja wohl quark. Du kaufst doch keinen Porsche weil es so hübsch aussieht, um dann nur im zweiten Gang zu fahren?
> Windows permanent auf einem Mac nutzen zu wollen ist verschenkte Liebesmüh!
> Wenn die Treiber vom MB für eins optimiert sind, dann für osx!
> 
> so far



Mit WIndows 7 nutze ich die Hardware mit Sicherheit effektiver aus  

Ich bin kein Videobearbeiter, da würde ich Mac klar vorziehen. Aber mit dem Ding lässt sich schon prima zoggn, und ja nur wegen dem Design würde ich es kaufen.


----------



## midnight (16. Oktober 2009)

Naja bitte, jedem das seine. Aber ich finds schon reichlich hohl auf dem Ding nur 7 zu nutzen. Außerdem ist die Grafik von dem Ding nu nicht gerade berauschend.

so far


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Oktober 2009)

Wieso nur 7? Dualboot


----------



## Kadauz (17. Oktober 2009)

Was habt Ihr nur alle mit Mac = gut für Videobearbeitung? Iht tut so, als gäbs für Windows keine Software dafür. Und mit modernen Windows Programmen lässt sich dabei genauso effektiv und scnell arbeiten wie mit den Apples. Die Zeiten vom Vorsprung der Apples bei Bild und Ton sind meiner Meinung nicht mehr.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Oktober 2009)

Wenns ums Bild und Videobearbeiten geht kommste an einen Mac nicht vorbei, vergiss Photoshop und co


----------



## midnight (17. Oktober 2009)

Naja was gibts denn so tolles auf dem Mac? Zur Bildbearbeitung installierst du PS aufm Mac. Toll, das kann Windows auch. Beim Videobearbeiten das selbe Spiel! Nur beim Sound wirds interessant. Logic Studio gibts z. B. nur auf dem Mac.

so far


----------



## Kadauz (17. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wenns ums Bild und Videobearbeiten geht kommste an einen Mac nicht vorbei, vergiss Photoshop und co


Darf man auch einen objektiven Grund erfahren?


----------



## orca113 (18. Oktober 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Darf man auch einen objektiven Grund erfahren?



Ich denke mal da ist dann die Apple b.z.w. die Software die es für den Mac gibt gemeint.


----------



## feivel (19. Oktober 2009)

und welche wäre das genau?
ich würde wohl meinen dass adobe premiere und photoshop durchaus auch auf dem pc geeignet sind


----------



## orca113 (19. Oktober 2009)

Ja ich habe das nicht behauptet,daher gibs weiter an Freak,der hat das in den Raum geworfen.


----------



## 2084 (20. Oktober 2009)

das einzige was ich mich beim iMac frage, ist wie heiß son teill wohl wird. die neuesten von heute haben einen i7 prozessor, graka und alles quasi in einem monitor gehäuse.. was für temperaturen werden da erreicht?


----------



## Skamander (21. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wenns ums Bild und Videobearbeiten geht kommste an einen Mac nicht vorbei, vergiss Photoshop und co


Wieso sollte er Photoshop vergessen?


----------



## norse (21. Oktober 2009)

Photoshop und mac? wunderbar, deutlcih besser als bei windows!

also ich wüsst ncih warum man photoshop vergessen sollte...


----------



## iUser (21. Oktober 2009)

@2084:

Die Hardware wird davon nicht geschädigt, deswegen sollten die nicht allzu heiß werden. Zumindest kann ich mich an niemanden erinnern, der sich wegen eines zu heißen iMacs beschwert hat  ^^


----------



## Skamander (21. Oktober 2009)

iUser schrieb:


> @2084:
> 
> Die Hardware wird davon nicht geschädigt, deswegen sollten die nicht allzu heiß werden. Zumindest kann ich mich an niemanden erinnern, der sich wegen eines zu heißen iMacs beschwert hat  ^^



Es gibt allerdings einige User bei denen sich das Bild nach ein paar Minuten bis Stunden einbrennt wenn sie z.B. im Internet surfen. Ich für meinen Teil denke das es an der Abwärme in so einem kleinen Gehäuse liegt.


----------



## orca113 (22. Oktober 2009)

So also ich habe jetzt mein MBP 13,3" via Unimall bestellt. Endlich,Hallelujah,das war aber eine Litanei... Denke spätestens Dienstag ist es da.


----------



## feivel (22. Oktober 2009)

norse schrieb:


> Photoshop und mac? wunderbar, deutlcih besser als bei windows!
> 
> also ich wüsst ncih warum man photoshop vergessen sollte...


 

auch dass ist nur noch eine urban legend....
XD


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2009)

Skamander schrieb:


> Es gibt allerdings einige User bei denen sich das Bild nach ein paar Minuten bis Stunden einbrennt wenn sie z.B. im Internet surfen.


 
Wie soll sich da denn was "einbrennen"?


----------



## orca113 (22. Oktober 2009)

Tja die heißen Pornoseiten... weißte was ich meine...?


----------



## Skamander (22. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie soll sich da denn was "einbrennen"?



Ich hatte mal einen Wiki-Artikel gelesen in dem erwähnt wurde das auch LCDs unter bestimmten Bedingungen einbrennen können - deshalb nehme ich an das es an der Temperatur in dem Gehäuse liegt.

Dazu ganz interessant: Apple - Support - Discussions - iMac 24 Aluminum screen burn-in? ...

*Wer sich allgemein für das Problem interessiert:*


iMac Alu 24" und mein Kampf mit Apple ums Display
iMac Alu 24" und mein Kampf mit Apple ums Display - Apfeltalk (ist der gleiche User wie aus dem ersten Link, allerdings in einem andern Forum)
[iMac] eingebrannter Bildschirm?

Das sind nur die Sachen die ich nach 5 Minuten gefunden habe. Wenn man sich mehr mit dem Thema beschäftigt, findet man sowohl im deutschen, wie auch im englischen Raum noch deutlich mehr dieser Fälle.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich benutze seit Jahren Apple und deren Bildschirme und häufig bleibt eine Seite über Stunden unverändert, aber sowas ist mir noch nie untergekommen.


----------



## Skamander (24. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich benutze seit Jahren Apple und deren Bildschirme und häufig bleibt eine Seite über Stunden unverändert, aber sowas ist mir noch nie untergekommen.


Genau so wird es dem Großteil der Besitzer eines iMac oder Cinema Display gehen. Apple selber kennt das Problem wie es aussieht auch Avoiding image persistence on Apple LCD displays

Aber wen interessiert das Problem schon? Der leidgeplagte User aus meinem verlinkten Thread hat schon eine "Lösung" gefunden:



> [...]
> 
> So nun habe ich hier den reparierten iMac der aktuellen Generation. Es nervt zwar, dass das Problem nicht zu bändigen ist, aber inzwischen kann ich damit leben. Ich bringe einfach den iMac alle 3 Monate für ein Paar Tage zur Reparatur und nach 2 "erfolglosen" Reparaturen habe ich laut Apple Anspruch auf einen neuen iMac.
> So bekomme ich jedes Jahr von Apple den aktuellsten iMac in großer Ausführung geschenkt bis Apple es schafft das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen.
> ...




Ein raffinierter Bursche.


----------



## TwilightAngel (24. Oktober 2009)

Skamander schrieb:


> Ein raffinierter Bursche.


Mal sehen wie lange Apple braucht, um das Problem zu beheben. 
Ich hatte aber ehrlich gesagt gedacht, dass es dieses Burn-In-Problem bei heutigen Monitoren nicht mehr gibt. Oder ist das jetzt nur bei Apple so?


----------



## Skamander (24. Oktober 2009)

TwilightAngel schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie lange Apple braucht, um das Problem zu beheben.


Am besten niemals, dann hat man - sofern man so verfährt wie der oben zitierte User - immer den neuesten iMac sobald es ein Produkt-Update gab. *g*


> Ich hatte aber ehrlich gesagt gedacht, dass es dieses Burn-In-Problem bei heutigen Monitoren nicht mehr gibt. Oder ist das jetzt nur bei Apple so?


Soweit ich weiss kann es jeden treffen - Image persistence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. Allerdings hab' ich bisher nur von iMacs gelesen bei denen dieses Problem auch aufgetreten ist. Deshalb auch meine Vermutung das die Abwärme in dem Gehäuse eventuell dieses Problem begünstigt.

Es kann natürlich auch sein das Besitzer eines normalen LCD den Bildschirm einfach tauschen und nirgends davon berichten.


----------



## iUser (24. Oktober 2009)

Wahrscheinlich ist das kein "Burn-In" wie es die Röhrenmonitore hatten/haben.

Auf deine Frage kann ich leider nur meine Meinung hinzugeben: Ich denke, dass es bei Apple-Monitoren nicht weniger, oder nicht häufiger auftritt, als bei anderen auch.

Gruß
Michi


----------



## orca113 (24. Oktober 2009)

So habe nun Speicher und Festplatte dazu bestellt. Jetzt ist es ja so das das Mac OSx schon auf der Festplatte vorinstalliert ist,möchte jedoch die eingebaute Festplatte gegen ein 320 die ich bestellt habe tauschen.Wie cleane ich denn nun die eingebaute? Heisst das dann nur neue rein und Schneeleo von CD neu aufspielen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

Du kannst das mit Time Machine machen.


----------



## Argead (25. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst das mit Time Machine machen.



damit meinst du wohl, dass system zurückspielen.
Aber wenn es sowieso frisch ist, könnte es fast schon schneller sein das einfach neu zu installieren und die andere platte zu formatieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du innerhalb von 5 Minuten ein System installieren kannst, dann bist du damit schneller, richtig.


----------



## orca113 (30. Oktober 2009)

Habe jetzt das MBP gestern ausgepackt und das erste mal benutzt.Also alle Eindrücke und Erwartungen die ich bis jetzt von einem Mac und dem Mac OS hatte wurden nochmal übertroffen.Ein Rechner der funktioniert wie er funktionieren soll. Super!!!!!!


----------



## iUser (30. Oktober 2009)

Traurig, dass man sich darüber freuen muss, wenn das EIGENTLICH immer so sein sollte   

Jedenfalls freue ich mich über einen neuen Mac-Jüngling ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Oktober 2009)

iUser schrieb:


> Traurig, dass man sich darüber freuen muss, wenn das EIGENTLICH immer so sein sollte
> 
> Jedenfalls freue ich mich über einen neuen Mac-Jüngling ^^



Also mein Windows PC tut auch was er machen soll. Ist ja auch kein Wunder, 99% der Fehler sitzen auch vor dem PC


----------



## iUser (30. Oktober 2009)

@Fr3@k: da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu!


----------



## orca113 (6. November 2009)

Wo ist der passemde Ort für einen Mac/OSX/Apple Thread?


----------



## Kadauz (6. November 2009)

Hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/linux-und-sonstige-betriebssysteme/34


----------



## orca113 (6. November 2009)

Ja ja aber Hardwaremäßig?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. November 2009)

Schnapp dir einen Mod und beschwer dich.


----------



## orca113 (7. November 2009)

wie meinen?


----------



## iUser (7. November 2009)

schreib einem Mod eine PM


----------



## STSLeon (8. November 2009)

Stimmt, ein Mac Unterforum wäre nicht verkehrt


----------



## Bauer87 (8. November 2009)

An alle, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben: *Bis auf das Gehäuse sind Macs Standard-PC-Hardware.*


----------



## STSLeon (8. November 2009)

Nein, glaubst du wirklich wir MacUser wissen das nicht?? Desweiteren sind die Mainboards definitiv keine Standard PC Hardware, erstmal aufschrauben und nachsehen, bevor man hier groß rumschreit


----------



## midnight (8. November 2009)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> An alle, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben: *Bis auf das Gehäuse sind Macs Standard-PC-Hardware.*



Ui. In einem Polo steckt auch das selbe Know-How wie in einem Skoda Fabia. Und trotzdem ist der Polo um Welten besser. Seltsames Auto...

so far


----------



## orca113 (8. November 2009)

Sagt mal Leute,ich bin gerade am basteln:

Vista Home Premium Laptop->hängt an Fritzbox (wlan,internet...) unter Netzwerk werden Laptop und Fritzbox amgezeigt. Wie bekomme ich da das Mac Book Pro hin sodas ich Dateien rüberschicken kann und wie sehe ich mein Vista Laptop auf meinem MBP? Wie bekomme ich die beiden Rechner in ein Netzwerk?


----------



## STSLeon (10. November 2009)

Gute Frage! Ich weiß garnicht ob das sinnvoll ist. Dein Laptop wird doch ohnehin NTFS als Festplattenformat haben und dann den Mac zum Schreiben auf der Festplatte zu bekommen ist auch nicht leicht. Kurze PM an derLordselbst oder Quanti könnte das Problem aber lösen, da die beiden ziemlich Macerfahren sind. 

PS:Bist du beim Apfeltalk unter dem gleichen Nick angemeldet?


----------



## orca113 (10. November 2009)

Ja bin ich. orca26 Welchen hast du?

Ok hast recht,ich habe eine externe Festplatte,auf der wollte ich den Namen eines Videos ändern und ich habe geflucht und geflucht warum das nicht geht... da viel mir wie Schuppen von den augen das ich die ja auch in NTFS formatiert hatte und OS X das dann nicht überschreiben b.z.w. ändern kann....


----------



## 2084 (11. November 2009)

seit snow leopard unterstützt mac osx ntfs ohne zusätzliche programme - lesen ist direkt möglich, wenn du drauf schreiben willst musst du die festplatte in der /etc/fstab datei einhängen und rebooten.

google am besten mal fstab und snowleopard wie genau das geht


----------



## orca113 (11. November 2009)

2084 schrieb:


> seit snow leopard unterstützt mac osx ntfs ohne zusätzliche programme - lesen ist direkt möglich, wenn du drauf schreiben willst musst du die festplatte in der /etc/fstab datei einhängen und rebooten.
> 
> google am besten mal fstab und snowleopard wie genau das geht


 

Ja lesen geht aber wie gesagt ich kann nichts ändern.


----------



## STSLeon (12. November 2009)

Ich hab auch gelesen, dass SL Ntfs lesen und schreiben kann. Aber die Funktion ist standardmäßig deaktiviert und muss ueber Konsolenbefehle aktiviert werden. Läßt sich aber bestimmt googeln. Verwendest du SL oder nur L?


----------



## orca113 (12. November 2009)

Ich habe SL.Jetzt habe ich lange auf mein MB gewartet und konnte es die ersten 14 Tage aber kaum nutzen weil ich ständig unterwegs bin


----------



## STSLeon (13. November 2009)

Hab meines seit knapp 4 Wochen und bin wirklich begeistert. Der Umstieg war zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürtig aber es lohnt sich


----------



## orca113 (13. November 2009)

Da stimme ich dir zu.Ich habe immernoch Probleme.Gerade dieses mit dem Programme installieren. Manche ziehst du in einen Ordner und gut ist,manche werden echt installiert,wieder andere starten nach dem download und legen nen Ordner an... merkwürdig.


----------



## STSLeon (14. November 2009)

Ja das ist ziemlich strange, aber bis jetzt lief alles. Muss mal sehen was noch größeres kommt.


----------



## Nugget100 (23. November 2009)

X-TREME schrieb:


> Danke, für deine schnelle Antwort...
> 
> Ob Desktop-System oder Macbook ist mir relativ egal. Viel herumschgeschleppt wird es nicht. Daher kann es auch ein Standrechner sein.
> Wichtig ist mir, wie gesagt nur, dass ich die oben genannten Dinge damit machen kann...
> ...



Hallo X-TREME 

Wenn du schon weg von PC/Vista gehen willst ,wie sieht es dann mit Linux bei dir aus ? .Komponenten bleiben (siehe dein PC) nur das Betriebsystem ändert sich und für Musikproduktion gibt es sogar ein eigens angepasstes Linux. Nennt sich Ubuntu Studio !. Für Bildbearbeitung kannst ruhig Gimp nehmen das sich sogar vor dem Adobe Photoshop nicht verstecken muss ! 
Bedenke das oftmals Exotische Software bei Musikproduktion verwendet wird wie z.B. Steinberg .oder hast du mal so eben für eine Vollwertige Lizenz mal so eben 1000 Euro in der Tasche ? . Kostet ne menge und kann sich kaum wer leisten !.Es gibt sogar eine Datenbank für Steinberg die über 300GB !!! groß ist und kostet auch hier locker 1000-2500 Euro je nach Varinate . Bei Mac müsstest auf ähnliches dich Einstellen während bei Linux diese Software nix kosten würde und du könntest all das machen was du zur Musik Produktion machen willst .Auch die Formate wären für die anderen kein Problem da es im Notfall auch genug Konverter gibt. Man würde hier viel Geld sparen die man wiederrum in Hardware Investieren könnte. 


Ist nur eine Frage nix weiter.


----------



## bingo88 (25. November 2009)

Ubuntu Studio ist echt brauchbar, kannste auch Bildbearbeitung mit machen (mal Website gucken -> Google!).

Steinberg würd ich jetzt net als Exoten bezeichnen, eher als Marktführer. Aber das stimmt schon, die lassen sich (zurecht) fürstlich dafür entlohnen. Jeder der mal Signalverarbeitung gemacht/programmiert hat, versteht das. Da steckt Hirnschmalz drinnen 

Unter Linux gibt es als Alternative zum Aufnehmen z. B. Ardour, ist nen mächtiges Programm. Müsste auch bei Ubuntu Studio dabei sein, wenn ich mich recht entsinne...


----------



## Nugget100 (26. November 2009)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ubuntu Studio ist echt brauchbar, kannste auch Bildbearbeitung mit machen (mal Website gucken -> Google!).



 Ich hab einen Musiker im Freundeskreis der arbeitet nur mit Ubuntu Studio !. Es ist durchaus brauchbar und sogar besser ( laut seiner Aussage) wenn man weis welche Programme man wie und wo einsetzten muss. Ist die Informationen nicht vorhanden dann ist klar das man dann dann negativ beurteilt !  . 
Noch dazu kann man sich viele Distributionen von Linux zu einem professionellen Musikstudio umfunktionieren. Es gibt genug Programme im Audio Bereich die sich von Preofessionellen nicht verstecken müssen und auch funktionen besitzen die man im Professionellen Bereich vergeblich sucht !. Auch hier einfach sich mal einen Überblick Verschaffen und wenn man ein Paket sucht ---> rpmseek.com ,größte Pakete Datenbank im Internet betreffend Linux !.



bingo88 schrieb:


> Steinberg würd ich jetzt net als Exoten bezeichnen, eher als Marktführer. Aber das stimmt schon, die lassen sich (zurecht) fürstlich dafür entlohnen. Jeder der mal Signalverarbeitung gemacht/programmiert hat, versteht das. Da steckt Hirnschmalz drinnen



Steinberg ist und bleibt ein Exot im Musik bereich, allein die Kosten für das Programm und deren Datenbanken sind dermaßen teuer das es viele vor Anwendung abschreckt. Ausserdem gibt es keine eigentliche Vista Unterstützung  (was ich wiederrum gut finde) . Einen Musiker kann ich hier mal in aller ruhe nennen der aus meinem Freundeskreis stammt .Antonio Macan ! (Seine Seite : Homepage des Klaviervirtuosen Antonio Macan). In Deutschland nicht soo bekannt aber in seiner Heimatregion (Kroatien) ein Star .Auch er hat mit Steinberg und co gearbeitet und das über Jahre. Generell gesehen ists einfach zu teuer. Für all seine Tools und Datenbanken die er brauchte sowie das Hauptprogramm dazu musste er ca. 6000 Euro berappen . Dafür krieg ich einen Super PC mit allen schickanen die ich mir vorstellen kann ! . Kaum ein Student der nicht viel auf dem Kasten hat oder ein Musiker der nicht gerade seinen Pappa als Millionär bezichnen kann wird soviel Geld für Software ausgeben wollen !. 
Daher (das ist meine Meinung) ist und bleibt Steinberg ein De Facto ein Exot, wenn auch als bekanntestes  Tool für Audiobearbeitung !. 



bingo88 schrieb:


> Unter Linux gibt es als Alternative zum Aufnehmen z. B. Ardour, ist nen mächtiges Programm. Müsste auch bei Ubuntu Studio dabei sein, wenn ich mich recht entsinne...



Jop davon weis ich auch . Für mich wiederrum als Anwender/Administrator  ist Ubuntu Studio zu mächtig und ich hab nicht soo die Praxiserfahrung  ,Audio Informationen in deren all erdenklichen Formaten und möglichkeiten zu bearbeiten. dafür ist dieses Gebiet einfach zu groß und unübersichtlich. 
Es reicht wenn ich Audio bearbeiten kann und weis was das ist sowie welche möglichkeiten ich unter Linux habe, auch wenn die möglichkeiten bei weiten die von der Konkurrenz (Windoof) übersteigen !


----------



## themightyfinder2 (7. Juli 2010)

so ich wiß dasa ich n bissel spät bin aber ich hoffe ich kann noch helfen:
X-TREME , auf jeden fall ist deine wahln richtg-macs sind schick,leise,leicht zu bedienen,haben ein tolles OS , hard- und software arbeiten perket zusammen und wenn man vor seinem mac sitzt fühlt man sich einfach nur gut,eher wie ein freund als ein kunde. Nun wurde deine frage bisher aber kaum beantwortet ,deshalb liste ich hier erstmal alle Vor- und Nachteile jedes mac-modells auf:
auf jeden Fall sind alle macs perfekt für deine aufgaben...
für alle macs: -kein blue-ray   +schick

mac mini

+klein
+schick
+viele anschlüsse 
+gute hardware für seine größe
+Mac OSX vorinstalliert
+auch als server
-teuer
-schwächste grafikkarte bei macs
-kleine festplatte
-kleiner arbeitsspeicher

MacBookAir

+extrem portabel
+multitouch
+gute hardware für seine dicke
+gutes display
-relativ sclechter grafikchip
-kein optisches laufwerk 
-wenig anschlüsse

MacBook Pro

+extrem schick 
+multitouch
+leistungsstark
+intel core i7
+großer arbeitsspeicher
+tolles display
+lange akkulaufzeit
+viele anschlüsse
-größtes modell etwas teuer

MacBook

+sehr umweltfreundlich
+prozessorleistung richt aus
+lange akkulaufzeit
+das günstigste MacBook
-relativ kleine festplatte
-grafikleistung und arbeitsspeicher relativ schwach
-es gibt bessere geräte für diesen preis

iMac

+extrem stylisch
+tolles display (1920x1080 oder 2560x1440 pixel)
+großerlieferumfang (imac, Mac OSX,magic mouse,wireless keyboard)
+großes display (21 oder 27")
+alles in einem 
+vielseitig konfigurierbar
+für diese leistung fast schon spottpreise
+bis zu 24,2 ghz dank :multithreading,intel core i7,quad-core,2,8 ghz
+bis zu 2 TB HDD
+bis zu 16 GB arbeitsspeicher
+eine der besten grafikkarten bei macs
+umweltfreundlich
+display 16:9
+schon das kleinnste modell hat genug power für die meisten anwendungen( 21,5",full HD,intel 2 duo prozessor mit 3,06 ghz,4GB arbeitsspeicher,500 GB festplatte,Nvidia grafikkarte...)
+leise
-evtl zu groß
-spiegelndes display

Mac Pro

+bester mac
+ich weiß nicht genau,ob er auch multithreading beherrscht,wenn ja,dann bis zu 46.88 ghz,ansonsten "nur" 23,44 ghz nethalem prozessor (bis zu 8-core )
+bis zu 4 grafikkarten
+bis zu 32 GB arbeitsspeicher
+unterstüzt hohe auflösungen
+bis zu 8 TB festplattenspeicher
-sehr teuer ,bis zu 15 000 euro
-sclechteste version kostet schon 2300 euro
-groß
-optisches laufwerk muss dazugekauft werden



Fazit: dein buget von 1500 eurOS und auch die werte bringen uns  vor allem zu 2 produkten:
iMac und Mac Book Pro -mit diesen beiden hast du viele vorteile ,lange freude und sie sind auch noch in ein paar jahren für fast alle aufgaben brauchbar.
ich glaube aber der imac ist die beste wahl,denn bei deinem buget hast du 4 Möglichkeiten:
1. Mac book pro 13,3" 2.4 ghz+ca 400€ rest für konfigurationen
2. Mac book pro 13,3" 2.66 ghz 
3. iMac 21,5" 1TB + ca 150€ für konfigurationen
4. iMac 27" 3.06 ghz 
wenn du lieber ein macbook willst,würde ich dir variante 1 empfehlen,denn 400E für die 0.24 ghz(variante 2)auszugeben wäre krank,wenn du lieber einen desktop-computer wilst,sind 3. und 4. gut,kommt drauf an ,ob du lieber einen normal großen bldschirm willst und dann noch geld für für konfigurationen übrig hast oder einen Monsterbildschirm ohne Restgeld.
und wenn du doch noch etwas tiefer in die tasche greifen kannst,empfehle ich dir den Quad-Core iMac mit 27" ,der,wenn du ihm noch etwas RAM spendierst und den i7 prozessor wählst auch noch in ein paar Jahren aktuell ist.

so,ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## Ezio (7. Juli 2010)

46.88 ghz wäre auch zu schön...


----------



## STSLeon (8. Juli 2010)

Und im Imac ist auch "nur" ein I5 verbaut, da ist nichts mit Hyperthreading. Anzahl Kerne und Ghz so einfach zu multiplizieren, sehe ich mal äußerst zweifelhaft. 

Wenn der TE einen Imac will bietet momentan der 21,5 Zoll die beste Alternative, allerdings sollte er sich beeilen, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass sie Geräte kein Update erfahren. Die Erfahrung mit MB und Mini zeigen, dass vorallem der Preis nach oben gehen wird.


----------



## themightyfinder2 (8. Juli 2010)

@STSLeon 
nicht,wenn du ihn bei apple konfigurieren lässt.
guck mal nach,die iMac 27" variante kann man auf 2,8 ghz aufrüsten lassen,das ist dann der i7
und natürlich ist es nicht ganz korrekt alles zu multiplizieren aber ich wollte ja auch nur einen ungefähren eindruck der leistung vermitteln...


----------



## Icejester (9. Juli 2010)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Beispiel: Wie macht man bei Windows folgende Zeichen? ‚’, ‘’, „”, “”, ©, ®, …,Ŧ, – (Gedankenstrich, hier mit Minus zum Vergleich: –/-)



Schade, daß diese Frage schon so lange her ist. Aber wenn Du das wirklich nicht weißt, hast Du wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht sonderlich intensiv mit einem ganz normalen Windows-basierten System gearbeitet. Es ist nämlich tatsächlich sehr einfach, diese Zeichen herbeizuzaubern.


----------



## Bauer87 (9. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß es auch noch in etwa: Man muss sich doch für jedes Zeichen einen Zahlencode merken? Andere User dagegen kopieren es lieber aus einer Liste mit Sonderzeichen. Eine logisch aufgebaute dritte Zeichenebene (Alt Gr + Taste = neues Zeichen) gibt es allerdings nicht. Dabei ist es in Ansätzen (z.B. beim €) ja schon vorhanden. Warum man nicht gleich so konsequent ist, das weiter zu nutzen, ist mir aber ein Rätsel.


----------



## Icejester (9. Juli 2010)

Für die meisten dieser Zeichen mußt Du Dir tatsächlich keinen Zahlencode merken.

© = Alt Gr + C
® = Alt Gr + R
… = Alt Gr + .
– (Gedankenstrich) = Strg + - (Ziffernblock)
Ŧ = keine Ahnung. Kenne das Zeichen nicht einmal. Wofür soll das gut sein?

Die ganzen Anführungsstriche werden dynamisch korrekt verwendet. Da muß man sich eigentlich keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Bauer87 (9. Juli 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ŧ = keine Ahnung. Kenne das Zeichen nicht einmal. Wofür soll das gut sein?
> 
> Die ganzen Anführungsstriche werden dynamisch korrekt verwendet. Da muß man sich eigentlich keine Sorgen machen.


Das Ŧ braucht man tatsächlich noch seltener als das ħ. (Wobei letzteres als reduziertes Plancksches Wirkungsquantum sehr gebräuchlich ist.) Schön finde ich auch das Große ß: ẞ. Manchmal will man einfach GROẞE GRÜẞE bestellen. (Du scheinst das ‚ß‘ sehr zu mögen, wenn du es selbst in ‚müssen‘ verwendest…)
? ? Wikipedia

Wenn die Anführungszeichen „automatisch“ richtig gesetzt werden, warum kommt es dann immer wieder (eigentlich nur) zu Kommentaren wie dem folgenden?


STSLeon schrieb:


> Und im Imac ist auch "nur" ein I5 verbaut, da ist nichts mit Hyperthreading.



Ich halte es auf jeden Fall für sinnvoll, nicht nur ASCII tippen zu können… Rättet dem gevlegtes Sprech!


----------



## Icejester (9. Juli 2010)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Das Ŧ braucht man tatsächlich noch seltener als das ħ. (Wobei letzteres als reduziertes Plancksches Wirkungsquantum sehr gebräuchlich ist.) Schön finde ich auch das Große ß: ẞ. Manchmal will man einfach GROẞE GRÜẞE bestellen.



Aha. Hmm. Solche Symbole brauche ich persönlich nun wirklich nicht. Aber die meisten Leute, die ich kenne, die exotischere Symbole benutzen und im eher mathematisch-naturwissenschaftlichen Bereich unterwegs sind, nutzen LaTeX, um ihre Aufsätze etc. zu schreiben.

Ein großes ‚ß‘ ist eine relativ neue Erfindung, die auch eher sinnlos ist. Finde ich zumindest. Denn wieviele Worte fangen schon mit ‚ß‘ an? Falls man alles gesperrt schreiben will, wird im Deutschen dafür schon seit Ewigkeiten ‚SS‘ verwendet. Manche Leute schreiben dann auch ‚SZ‘, also ‚GRÜSZE‘. Sieht aber irgendwie noch komischer aus. Naja, das größere Problem sollte sein, eine Schriftart zu finden, in der das überhaupt als Großbuchstabe angelegt ist.


> (Du scheinst das ‚ß‘ sehr zu mögen, wenn du es selbst in ‚müssen‘ verwendest…)


Habe ich irgendwo ‚müßen‘ geschrieben? Das wäre in der Tat falsch. Aber vor Tippfehlern ist wohl niemand ganz gefeit. 


> Wenn die Anführungszeichen „automatisch“ richtig gesetzt werden, warum kommt es dann immer wieder (eigentlich nur) zu Kommentaren wie dem folgenden?


Das liegt aber weniger an dem Betriebssystem als an den im Forum zur Verfügung gestellten Möglichkeiten. Unter Word wird sowas automatisch richtig gemacht. Das Plugin (oder was auch immer das hier ist) kennt diese Zeichen zwar offensichtlich, ist aber nicht in der Lage, sie richtig zu setzen. Ich nehme an, das könnte daran liegen, daß es ohne Rechtschreib- bzw. Grammatikprüfung kommt.



> Ich halte es auf jeden Fall für sinnvoll, nicht nur ASCII tippen zu können… Rättet dem gevlegtes Sprech!


Du kannst übrigens wenigstens unter Word ungewöhnlichen - aber im eigenen Einsatz vielleicht regelmäßig gebrauchten - Zeichen eine eigene Tastenkombination zuweisen.

Edit: Und wenn man den Text in Word tippt, damit die Anführungszeichen korrekt gesetzt werden, werden sie hier nicht richtig wiedergegeben, wie man oben sehen kann.


----------



## orca113 (10. Juli 2010)

Hey was fangt ihr zwei an? .... Umstieg PC auf Mac ist das aber nicht! Sind hier inzwischen denn schon einige umgestiegen?


----------



## Bauer87 (10. Juli 2010)

Du hast „muß” geschrieben und das große ẞ ist von Anfang der 60er, wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Auch habe ich schon antike Karten gesehen, auf denen PREUẞEN stand. Das ist keine neue Erfindung, nur auf dem Computer wurde es lange Zeit VERNACHLÄẞIGT.

Mit LaTeX hast du natürlich recht – ist verbreitet. Allerdings ist es auch üblich, im Chat per in einem Forum über Hausaufgaben zu reden – und Forem haben seltenst TeX-Support. Da ist es dann schon manchmal praktisch, wenn man auch einen Malpunkt (A·B) hat. Konsequenter wäre es natürlich, direkt das komplette Tastaturlayout anzupassen, aber das wird wohl so bald nicht passieren.

Und: Klar haben sich die meisten mit den Macken von Windows arrangiert. (Zum Beispiel auch, dass die BIOS.Uhr immer auf Lokalzeit gestellt wird.) Aber trotzdem sollte man nicht behaupten, es sei unnötig, wenn MacOS, Linux oder diverse andere Systeme es besser machen.

PS: In deinem letzten Beitrag waren eigentlich alle Anführungszeichen korrekt – zumindest, wenn du einfache und keine doppelten setzen wolltest.

PPS: Es ging um Vorteile, die andere Systeme gegenüber Windows haben. Für mich zählt bessere Unterstützung der Eingabegeräte deutlich dazu. Microsoft ist da irgendwo Mitte der 90er hängen geblieben und entwickelt die Eingabeoptionen für klassische Geräte seither nicht wirklich weiter. Maus und Tastatur reagieren unter Windows 7 immer noch genau so wie unter Windows 95.


----------



## p00nage (10. Juli 2010)

also ich hab seit früher dieses jahres ein Macbook pro und nutze meinen windows pc eig nur noch ganz selten. Treiberupdates gehen schneller, kein viren problem, jeden drucker einfach anschließen und drucken usw. ich bin sogar schon so weit das ich überleg meinen win pc zu verkaufen  einzig für CAD werd ich winows noch brauchen und des werd ich wahrs über bootcamp versuchen


----------



## Icejester (10. Juli 2010)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Du hast „muß” geschrieben



Und das ist ja auch korrekt! 


> und das große ẞ ist von Anfang der 60er, wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Auch habe ich schon antike Karten gesehen, auf denen PREUẞEN stand. Das ist keine neue Erfindung, nur auf dem Computer wurde es lange Zeit VERNACHLÄẞIGT.



Nö. Es gibt keine Standardisierung für ein großes 'ß'. Weder seit den 60ern, noch aus irgendeiner anderen Zeit. Es gibt natürlich Entwürfe für ein großes 'ß' seit dem 19. Jahrhundert, aber Eingang in den korrekten Schriftgebrauch hat es nie gefunden.



> Mit LaTeX hast du natürlich recht – ist verbreitet. Allerdings ist es auch üblich, im Chat per in einem Forum über Hausaufgaben zu reden – und Forem haben seltenst TeX-Support. Da ist es dann schon manchmal praktisch, wenn man auch einen Malpunkt (A·B) hat.



Und was ist mit '*'?


> Konsequenter wäre es natürlich, direkt das komplette Tastaturlayout anzupassen, aber das wird wohl so bald nicht passieren.



Das wird hoffentlich nicht so bald passieren. Ansonsten könnte ich plötzlich lange nicht mehr so schnell tippen. 



> PS: In deinem letzten Beitrag waren eigentlich alle Anführungszeichen korrekt – zumindest, wenn du einfache und keine doppelten setzen wolltest.



Nein. Die Ausrichtung ist nicht korrekt. Zumindest die schließenden Anführungszeichen sind in die falsche Richtung geneigt.


> PPS: Es ging um Vorteile, die andere Systeme gegenüber Windows haben. Für mich zählt bessere Unterstützung der Eingabegeräte deutlich dazu. Microsoft ist da irgendwo Mitte der 90er hängen geblieben und entwickelt die Eingabeoptionen für klassische Geräte seither nicht wirklich weiter. Maus und Tastatur reagieren unter Windows 7 immer noch genau so wie unter Windows 95.



Ja. Mir ist jetzt nur nicht ganz klar, wie sie sonst reagieren sollten?


----------



## Bauer87 (10. Juli 2010)

> Nö. Es gibt keine Standardisierung für ein großes 'ß'. Weder seit den 60ern, noch aus irgendeiner anderen Zeit. Es gibt natürlich Entwürfe für ein großes 'ß' seit dem 19. Jahrhundert, aber Eingang in den korrekten Schriftgebrauch hat es nie gefunden.


Das große ẞ ist nicht offiziell Teil der deutschen Rechtschreibung, existiert aber doch: Großes ß ? Wikipedia



> Und was ist mit '*'?


Das Zeichen hat eine andere Bedeutung als der Malpunkt „·“, auch das Kreuz „×“ hat eine andere Bedeutung. Aber  Differentialgeometrie ist ja doch eher weniger verbreitet. 



> Das wird hoffentlich nicht so bald passieren. Ansonsten könnte ich plötzlich lange nicht mehr so schnell tippen.


Es dauert drei Tage, dann könntest du mit einem neuen Layout deutlich schneller tippen. Du könntest dann z.B. beide Hände sinnvoll einsetzen – momentan benutzt man ja fast nur die linke Hand.




> Nein. Die Ausrichtung ist nicht korrekt. Zumindest die schließenden Anführungszeichen sind in die falsche Richtung geneigt.


Die Anführungszeichen zeigen in die richtige Richtung: „Deutsche Anführungszeichen“ gehen so, “englische Anführungszeichen” sehen so aus.



> Ja. Mir ist jetzt nur nicht ganz klar, wie sie sonst reagieren sollten?


Das wüsstest du, wenn du mal was anderes als Windows benutzen würdest. So nutzt Windows die (vorhandene) dritte Maustaste kaum, Apple dagegen ist so konsequent, die ungenutzte Bedienelemente weg zu lassen, Linux dagegen nutzt alle Eingabemöglichkeiten, die es gibt. (Unter Linux kann man die mittlere Maustaste für Copy&Paste nutzen.)
Über die Tastatur haben wir ja schon gesprochen.

*(Ende der Diskussion zu Eingabemöglichkeiten.)*

Ich bin auch schon länger am überlegen, ob ich  meinen Eltern einen Mac (oder vielleicht ein iPad?) empfehlen soll. Es muss vor allem pflegeleicht sein – weshalb ich bisher (auch weil ich so am Telefon  helfen kann) Ubuntu empfohlen habe. Allerdings sind die Dist-Upgrades dann doch zu kompliziert – wenigstens ist sonst alles automatisch aktuell.

Wie laufen die Updates auf nem Mac-System? Gibt es da auch einen zentralen Mechanismus, der alles auf dem aktuellen Stand hält?


----------



## Icejester (10. Juli 2010)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Das große ẞ ist nicht offiziell Teil der deutschen Rechtschreibung, existiert aber doch: Großes ß ? Wikipedia



Nichts anderes habe ich gesagt.


> Das Zeichen hat eine andere Bedeutung als der Malpunkt „·“, auch das Kreuz „×“ hat eine andere Bedeutung. Aber  Differentialgeometrie ist ja doch eher weniger verbreitet.


Für mathematische Probleme bin ich wirklich einer der ungeeignetsten Ansprechpartner, die es gibt. Tut mir leid.


> Es dauert drei Tage, dann könntest du mit einem neuen Layout deutlich schneller tippen. Du könntest dann z.B. beide Hände sinnvoll einsetzen – momentan benutzt man ja fast nur die linke Hand.


Ich tippe seit vielen Jahren mit beiden Händen und zehn Fingern.



> Die Anführungszeichen zeigen in die richtige Richtung: „Deutsche Anführungszeichen“ gehen so, “englische Anführungszeichen” sehen so aus.


Das ist neu. Wo hast Du denn diese Vorstellung her? Die schließenden Anführungszeichen führen im Deutschen selbstverständlich schon seit immer von links unten nach rechts oben bzw. umgekehrt.



> Ich bin auch schon länger am überlegen, ob ich  meinen Eltern einen Mac (oder vielleicht ein iPad?) empfehlen soll. Es muss vor allem pflegeleicht sein – weshalb ich bisher (auch weil ich so am Telefon  helfen kann) Ubuntu empfohlen habe. Allerdings sind die Dist-Upgrades dann doch zu kompliziert – wenigstens ist sonst alles automatisch aktuell.
> 
> Wie laufen die Updates auf nem Mac-System? Gibt es da auch einen zentralen Mechanismus, der alles auf dem aktuellen Stand hält?


Ein iPad ist doch mehr Spielerei als alles andere, oder? Ich meine gelesen zu haben, daß das nicht einmal mehr als eine Anwendung gleichzeitig laufen lassen kann. Da wäre ein richtiger Mac wahrscheinlich schon besser. Und eine Auto-Update-Funktion wird es beim Mac ganz sicher geben. Dem durchschnittlichen Mac-User darf man ja eh nicht zuviel eigenes Denken zumuten.


----------



## Ezio (10. Juli 2010)

Die Updates laufen unter OS X ähnlich wie unter Ubuntu, allerdings wird nur Apple-Software aktualisiert. Drittsoftware muss manuell geupdated werden.


----------



## orca113 (10. Juli 2010)

Du stellst halt ein das Snow Leo täglich nach Updates suchen soll und was die Updates angeht läuft fast alles allein.Musst halt sagen ob installieren oder nicht.


----------



## STSLeon (11. Juli 2010)

Ja, da kommt dann einfach die Meldung "update verfügbar" und dann kann man es problemlos installieren. Im Prinzip genauso wie bei Win 7 auch, nur dass die Installation nicht im Hintergrund abläuft.


----------



## Bauer87 (11. Juli 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Die Updates laufen unter OS X ähnlich wie unter Ubuntu, allerdings wird nur Apple-Software aktualisiert. Drittsoftware muss manuell geupdated werden.


Also eher wie bei Windows als wie bei Linux-Distributionen. (Windows zieht ja auch Updates für MS Office.) Allerdings ist MacOS ja etwas „vollständiger“ als eine blanke Windows-Installation. Ergo: Braucht man überhaupt Third-Party-Programme? We gut ist zum Beispiel iWork?


----------



## orca113 (11. Juli 2010)

iWork wird auch über die Mac OS x Softwareaktualisierung aktualisiert. iWork finde ich nicht schlecht um Briefe zu tippen und etwas Tabellenkalkulation auf dem Mac zu machen. Habe aber auch Open Office installiert. Mir gefällt das iWork auch sehr viele Vorlagen dabei hat.



> a, da kommt dann einfach die Meldung "update verfügbar" und dann kann man es problemlos installieren. Im Prinzip genauso wie bei Win 7 auch, nur dass die Installation nicht im Hintergrund abläuft.



und!... sowas geht super fix.Selbst diese Major Updates von Snow Leo sind super fix über die Bühne und du kannst gleich wieder loslegen.

Also das Mac Book Pro sowie das Mac OSx haben mich in jeder Hinsicht überzeugt und ich will gar nix anderes mehr.Nach ein paar Tagen Mac OSx willst du kein Windows mehr sehen.

Meine einzige Kritik ist: Mac OSx Snow Leo (das aktuelle Mac OS) könnte etwas besser mit dem NTFS Datei System arbeiten. Leider kann es das nämlich nur lesen aber nicht schreibe. Ein Beispiel: Habe eine große externe Festplatte die in NTFS formatiert war.Leider kann mit mit seinem Mac dann alles was darauf ist an Daten wie Musik,Filme,Office Dateien,Fotos,u.s.w. öffnen aber nicht bearbeiten,löschen,ändern....

@STS Leon: Kannst du mir verraten wie ich bei Snow Leo "auschneide" also kopieren an einen anderen Ort und am alten gleichzeitig löschen?


----------



## STSLeon (11. Juli 2010)

Die Treiber muss man leider nachkaufen über Drittanbieter. Glaube auch nicht, dass sich das irgendwann ändert. Die einzige Möglichkeit sind Fat32 Partitionen mit den üblichen Einschränkungen und die sind heute wirklich ziemlich nervig


----------



## Lexx (11. Juli 2010)

orca26 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir verraten wie ich bei Snow Leo "auschneide" also kopieren an einen anderen Ort und am alten gleichzeitig löschen?


apfel-x ?? wie seit 20 jahren

ok, i am back to my office mac: 
die apfeltaste heist heute "rautetase"
oder gut neudeutsch "cmd".

und was ntfs schreiben anbelangt:
auf einem läuft "macfuse", auf dem anderen "ntfs-3g"
beide kostenlos und beide funktionieren reibungslos 
seit mehreren jahren.


----------



## orca113 (17. Juli 2010)

Lexx schrieb:


> apfel-x ?? wie seit 20 jahren
> 
> ok, i am back to my office mac:
> die apfeltaste heist heute "rautetase"
> ...



Jaja,ist richtig,aber da will man doch irgendwie dem Windows Kram nah sein,Sei es auch durch Boot Camp und sowas und dann brauchts tools um NTFS zu schreiben? Das meine ich.


----------



## Lexx (18. Juli 2010)

orca26 schrieb:


> Jaja,ist richtig,aber da will man doch irgendwie dem Windows Kram nah sein,Sei es auch durch Boot Camp und sowas und dann brauchts tools um NTFS zu schreiben? Das meine ich.



exakt die oben angeführten.
ntfs lesen und schreiben unter osx.
10.4/10.3


----------



## themightyfinder2 (31. Juli 2010)

sooo... 
und jetz beherrschen alle imacs hyperthreading ...
*unterschwelliger kaufbefehl *


----------



## msimpr (1. August 2010)

Du könntest natürlich auch Linux nehmen (Ubuntu,OpenSuse).

Da bräuchst4est Du dann nix zu zahlen.


----------



## STSLeon (2. August 2010)

orca26 schrieb:


> @STS Leon: Kannst du mir verraten wie ich bei Snow Leo "auschneide" also kopieren an einen anderen Ort und am alten gleichzeitig löschen?



Ich hoffe ich mein das richtige, du brauchst den MAC-Befehl für "Ausschneiden"? der ist CMD+X


----------



## bingo88 (2. August 2010)

meines Wissens kann der Finder dies nicht...


----------



## Lexx (2. August 2010)

und er kann es doch (verwende es täglich und häufig):

schuster: bleib bei deinen leisten..


----------



## bingo88 (2. August 2010)

wtf?! Cmd + X hat bei mir im Finder bei Leopard und Snow Leopard noch nie funktioniert?! 
Muss ich nachher am Macbook mal nachsehen, aber ich hatte damals eine lange ergebnislose Suche hinter mir (naja, Ergebnis war, dass Apple das einfach nicht packt)


----------



## Lexx (2. August 2010)

hast vielleicht keine original apple-tastatur ?


----------



## midnight (2. August 2010)

Also Apfel+x funktioniert auf jeden Fall. Du darfst halt nur nicht auf die Idee kommen, die CTRL-Taste anstatt der CMD-Taste zu verwenden...


----------



## bingo88 (2. August 2010)

So ich habe es jetzt probiert (Macbook 13", SL 10.6.4): Im Finder Datei ausgewählt und CMD + X gedrückt ergibt ein beep. Der entsprechende Menüeintrag "Ausschneiden" ist auch ausgegraut. Das selbe Spiel bei Ordnern. Wenn ich allerdings den Namen(!) ändern will, dann ist "Ausschneiden" nicht mehr ausgegraut und ich kann ausschneiden - allerdings nur den Text!

Hier mal ein Link zur Apple Discussions: Apple - Support - Discussions - Really no way to cut and paste files? ...

Der Finder kann im Urzustand kein Cut & Paste!

Copy & Paste mittels Cmd + C/Cmd + V klappt einwandfrei.


----------



## orca113 (2. August 2010)

Moment mal,kann man nun Ausschneiden egal wie? Habe grade kein MB zur Hand.


----------



## bingo88 (2. August 2010)

bei mir und von Haus aus geht es nicht, aber es gibt wohl Tools die das nachrüsten oder sowas... man kann aber mittels Maus im Finder verschieben.


----------



## Lexx (3. August 2010)

seltsam, bei mir gehts, kann dateien, ordner, text, einfach
sämtliche objekte im finder so behandeln.
liegt wohl an unseren konfigurationen.

und nur nebenbei erwähnt:
ich verwende apple macintosh seit dem mac plus 512kb.
glaub das war os3 oder sogar noch 2.. ?
(windows gabs damals noch gar nicht.)

und seit damals verwende ich "apfel-x".


----------



## bingo88 (3. August 2010)

Ich habe die Standardkonfiguration (also 10.6 + Updates). Da klappt es nicht. Es gibt wohl irgendwelche Basteleien, womit man das ans laufen bekommt...


----------



## orca113 (3. August 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Standardkonfiguration (also 10.6 + Updates). Da klappt es nicht. Es gibt wohl irgendwelche Basteleien, womit man das ans laufen bekommt...


 
Habe das gleiche wie bingo und bei mir geht es auch nicht.

cmd+x = Fehlanzeige


----------



## STSLeon (4. August 2010)

Im Finder funktioniert es nicht. Habe es auch grade nochmal probiert. In Dokumenten oder Safari funktioniert es aber. Komische Welt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. August 2010)

wo wir dann wieder beim Thema wären "Mac ist ja soviel einfacher und komfortabler"


----------



## bingo88 (4. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> wo wir dann wieder beim Thema wären "Mac ist ja soviel einfacher und komfortabler"


Hast du dir schonmal angesehen, warum Apple das so macht? Mir ist bei Windows nämlich schon ab und an mal was verloren gegangen, beim Ausschneiden...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. August 2010)

genau, das wird der Grund sein


----------



## Seven (4. August 2010)

Wenn man im Windows Explorer etwas ausschneidet verschwindet es nicht. Das Icon wird nur blasser dagestellt und zu zeigen, dass die Dateien im "Ausschneiden-Modus" sind. 
Wen du diesen "Modus" wieder verlassen willst muss man nur einfach irgendwo ins Leere klicken. Und das ist seit Windows 2000 so. Ältere hatte ich nicht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. August 2010)

Seven schrieb:


> Wenn man im Windows Explorer etwas ausschneidet verschwindet es nicht. Das Icon wird nur blasser dagestellt und zu zeigen, dass die Dateien im "Ausschneiden-Modus" sind.
> Wen du diesen "Modus" wieder verlassen willst muss man nur einfach irgendwo ins Leere klicken.



Das sowieso. 

Mal ehrlich, um die Fehlende Funktion auch noch als "Feature" hinzustellen, muss man schon ein harter Fanboy sein. Alles andere ist lächerlich


----------



## Seven (4. August 2010)

Wo du recht hast, hast du recht. 

Die Aussage von bingo88 ist wirklich ne typische Fanboy-Ausrede.


----------



## orca113 (4. August 2010)

Weiss nicht ob das eine Fanboy Ausrede sein soll. Soll ich euch mal was sagen: ich finde es zwar komisch das ich nicht ausschneiden kann aber wirklich stören tut es mich auch nicht. So basta und alle die nichts konstruktives beitragen können:
hier lang-> abfahrt!


----------



## bingo88 (4. August 2010)

Fanboy -.-
Ich habe einen einzigen Mac und davon bin ich noch nichtmal 100% überzeugt (wobei das mehr die HW betrifft). Ich wollte lediglich sagen, dass ich verstehe, warum Apple das nicht implementiert hat. Und gebraucht habe ich es auch noch nie wirklich, da man ja mit der Maus verschieben kann...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. August 2010)

Das kannst du knicken das Apple es deswegen nicht implementiert hat. Das ist das dümmste was ich jeh gehört habe  

Dann hätten sie auch kein Löschen eingebaut, schließlich löscht man ja auch mal was versehentlich


----------



## bingo88 (5. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das kannst du knicken das Apple es deswegen nicht implementiert hat. Das ist das dümmste was ich jeh gehört habe
> 
> Dann hätten sie auch kein Löschen eingebaut, schließlich löscht man ja auch mal was versehentlich


Es geht nicht ums Löschen. Lies dir bitte mal den dritten Beitrag hier durch...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. August 2010)

Eine Meinung eines Users. Ich habe noch nie was durchs ausschneiden verloren, und nutze die Funktion sehr oft.


----------



## bingo88 (5. August 2010)

Mir ist sowas halt schonmal passiert. Fehler bim Verschieben und die Daten waren futsch... naja, da man das mit der Maus machen kann, ist das jetzt nicht ganz so tragisch. Dafür hat man bei OS X noch 1000e andere Tastenkombinationen, die ich bei Windows schmerzlich vermisse...


----------



## orca113 (8. August 2010)

Mache jetzt mal keinen neuen Thread auf:

Kann mir einer erklären wie ich meinen Mac mit aktuellem Snow Leo und das Dell Notebook mit Win 7 x64 zusammen in ein Netzwerk bekomme? Also das sich beide Rechner sehen können und das sie aufeinander zugreifen können.Eventuell um Bilder auszutauschen die man mal eben am Mac im Arbeitszimmer braucht die aber auf dem Dell im Wohnzimmer sind.Das Netzwerk geht über ne FritzBox


----------



## 2084 (9. August 2010)

Was ich mich frage wie bringt Apple 2 CPUs in Mac Pros unter? Haben die andere Mainboards? Der aktuelle soll ja 2x i7 6-cores haben.


----------



## Ezio (9. August 2010)

Das sind normale Dual Sockel Boards wie man sie auch in Servern findet


----------



## 2084 (9. August 2010)

Und sind die besonders teuer bzw hat sowas mal jemand zum Zocken getestet ?


----------



## Otep (9. August 2010)

2084 schrieb:


> Und sind die besonders teuer bzw hat sowas mal jemand zum Zocken getestet ?



Hier gabs doch mal benchmurks von nem dualsockel board... war aber nicht so prall... meine ich oO

Nun was den Wechsel angeht... ich wünsch Dir da mal viel Erfolg  @ Threadersteller

Mir reicht es schon die Dinger laienhaft zu administrieren 

Kannst ja mal Bescheid geben wie du den Wechsel überstanden hast


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. August 2010)

2084 schrieb:


> Und sind die besonders teuer bzw hat sowas mal jemand zum Zocken getestet ?



zum zocken unnötig, heutzutage wird mehr Grafikleistung benötigt.


----------



## 2084 (9. August 2010)

Alles klar, dennoch sieht das hier sehr interessant aus 
EVGA | Articles | EVGA Classified Super Record 2


----------



## orca113 (9. August 2010)

orca26 schrieb:


> Mache jetzt mal keinen neuen Thread auf:
> 
> Kann mir einer erklären wie ich meinen Mac mit aktuellem Snow Leo und das Dell Notebook mit Win 7 x64 zusammen in ein Netzwerk bekomme? Also das sich beide Rechner sehen können und das sie aufeinander zugreifen können.Eventuell um Bilder auszutauschen die man mal eben am Mac im Arbeitszimmer braucht die aber auf dem Dell im Wohnzimmer sind.Das Netzwerk geht über ne FritzBox



Gut das wir mal drüber gesprochen haben....


----------



## STSLeon (10. August 2010)

Sorry Orca, war das WE nicht da um hier rein zu sehen. Das mit dem Zugreifen ist eine Einbahnstraße, da Win nichts mit dem Mac Dateiformat anfangen kann und SL auch NTFS nur lesen kann. Im Apfeltalk gibt es eine Anleitung dafür, aber die war recht umständlich. Wenn du beide Rechner dauerhaft im Betrieb hast, wäre eine Netzwerkfestplatte der sinnvollste Weg.


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2010)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Sorry Orca, war das WE nicht da um hier rein zu sehen. Das mit dem Zugreifen ist eine Einbahnstraße, da Win nichts mit dem Mac Dateiformat anfangen kann und SL auch NTFS nur lesen kann. Im Apfeltalk gibt es eine Anleitung dafür, aber die war recht umständlich. Wenn du beide Rechner dauerhaft im Betrieb hast, wäre eine Netzwerkfestplatte der sinnvollste Weg.


 

Hi Leon,ja aber ich häte doch die möglichkeit wenn das Win auf dem Dell im FAT32 installiert ist? Das kann SL doch auch?

Der Haken ist die meisetn Anleitungen die ich bis dato fand waren umständlich oder es hat anschliessend nicht gefunzt...


----------



## STSLeon (11. August 2010)

Du bekommst die Rechner aber nicht zusammen, das geht nur über einen Server auf den beide zugreifen können. Das normale Windowsnetzwerk (Arbeitsgruppe, freigegebene Ordner etc.) funktioniert zwischen den beiden nicht. 

Vorallem würden die Nachteile einer FAT32 Partition massiv überwiegen, Partitionsgröße beschränkt und keine Dateien die mehr als 4 GB haben. Würde eher überlegen ein NAS zu besorgen und da eine FAT32 Partition einzurichten


----------



## Lexx (11. August 2010)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Du bekommst die Rechner aber nicht zusammen, das  geht nur über einen Server auf den beide zugreifen können. Das normale  Windowsnetzwerk (Arbeitsgruppe, freigegebene Ordner etc.) funktioniert  zwischen den beiden nicht.


sorry bud, aber das ist purer schwachsinn und schlicht und ergreifend falsch.
und welchen server meinst du jetzt konkret? OSX oder windows?
OSX server hat nur den mailserver und das xserve zusätzlich.
und windows server kann appletalk nativ.. ? wäre mir neu.



STSLeon schrieb:


> Sorry Orca, war das WE nicht da um hier rein zu sehen. Das mit dem Zugreifen ist eine Einbahnstraße, da Win nichts mit dem Mac Dateiformat anfangen kann und SL auch NTFS nur lesen kann. Im Apfeltalk gibt es eine Anleitung dafür, aber die war recht umständlich. Wenn du beide Rechner dauerhaft im Betrieb hast, wäre eine Netzwerkfestplatte der sinnvollste Weg.


geht genauso wie unter windows:

arbeitsgruppe festlegen,
in den netzwerkeigenschaften SMB-filesharing aktivieren,
am windows rechner freigabe einrichten,
am mac auf netzwerk durchsuchen, "laufwerk" mounten,
und bei häufigen gebrauch eine verknüfung am desktop anlegen.

irgenwie bekomme ich schön langsam den eindruck hier, 
OSX ist ein bissl zu advanced (für euch.. )

btw: apple betreibt so wie microsoft eine vorzügliche und umfangreiche knowledge base.
die dürfte euch aber unbekannt sein, anders kann ich mir nicht erklären,
wie manche fragen und probleme - geschweige denn von vorurteilen und 
unwissen - hier auftauchen.

How to connect OSX to SMB/SMB to OSX wird dort in mehreren - wenn 
nicht vielen - artikel beschieben.


----------



## Ezio (11. August 2010)

Warum bekommt Apple nach so vielen Jahren noch immer keinen richtigen NTFS Support hin? Linux kann es doch auch! Für mich ein KO-Argument


----------



## midnight (12. August 2010)

Linux kann es auch nur auf Umwegen. Das das nicht ordentlich funktioniert liegt mehr an Microsoft, da die ihr Zeugs nicht offenlegen!


----------



## Ezio (12. August 2010)

Nein, alle aktuellen Distributionen können out of the box uneingeschränkt NTFS lesen und schreiben


----------



## Bauer87 (12. August 2010)

Der Treiber (ntfs3g) steht unter GPL, den darf Apple nicht verwenden, weil das gegen die GPL verstoßen würde. (MacOS ist schließlich proprietär.) So einfach ist das. Und da man unter MacOS auch nicht einfach Kernelpatches einpflegen kann, muss man halt mit FUSE vorlieb nehmen. Das sollte aber dann klappen.


----------

